# Sind wir HdRO-Spieler eine Randgruppe?



## Chranon (18. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moin, 

Ich spiele seit 1 Jahr Herr der Ringe Online  begeistert.  Die Community ist einfach (wie soll ich es sagen) erwachsen. Genau perfekt für Gegenheitsspieler und Beziehung tauglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mir das neue buffed-Magazin  Ausgabe 01-02 gekauft und  bin enttäuscht.  
Ist die Spielergemeinschaft von HdRO so klein.  Das man keine Tipps & Gudies-Seiten macht, wenn eine große Erweiterung raus kommt? ???

Ich weiß, ja WOW hat 10 Milionen Spieler. 23 Tippsseiten kann ich ja auch leben für WOW.
Aber eine Magazin was €5,90 kostet (für nichts). Dann hätte ich mir auch ein Sonderheft von WOW  kaufen können. 



HdRO steht auf Platz 2 der besten Online-Rollenspiele. 

Sind wir HdRO-Spieler eine Randgruppe?  

Lohnt es sich nicht ein bisschen mehr Arbeit für uns zumachen?  Damit wir einen guten Grund haben das Magazin zukaufen?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## MoVedder (18. Dezember 2008)

buffed=WOW


----------



## Vetaro (18. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=80912

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=77424

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=76983


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. Dezember 2008)

Unwahr. Buffed = 75% WoW.

Es gibt durchaus auch andere News zu anderen Spielen, so ist das nicht. Klar, gegen eine so massive Anzahl an Subscribern ist HdRO nur ein "kleines Licht" aber wo ist das Problem? ich sehe das durchaus positiv: so bekommt man nicht fast jede spaßige Quest lauwarm und vorgekaut serviert, sondern kann sein Spiel noch so genießen, wie es gedacht ist.....


----------



## Vanier (18. Dezember 2008)

MoVedder schrieb:


> buffed=WOW



Eine Simple Aussage, aber leider Wahr.
Buffed hat ja gerade mal einen Redakteur der aktiv _Herr der Ringe Online_ spielt, unseren lieben FloZwo.
Und ich kann gut verstehen, das er nicht 10 oder 12 Heftseiten alleine (bzw. mithilfe eines Praktikanten) machen kann,
selbst wenn die mal für Herr der Ringe zur verfügung stehen würden.
Ich muss dazu sagen ich hab das neue Magazin (noch) nicht und kann konkret zu disem Heft noch nichts sagen,
aber eine Randgruppe stellen wir, zumindest auf Buffed, leidergottes dar.


/e: Und ich finde Knurrbauch hat auch recht, das das *Randgruppendasein* seine guten Seiten hat,
so ist die Warscheinlichkeit höher, dass unsere nette Community länger erhalten bleibt auch höher.

MfG
Vanier


----------



## Volun (18. Dezember 2008)

Chranon schrieb:


> Sind wir HdRO-Spieler eine Randgruppe?



Also ganz ehrlich ..... ich bin froh, dass es so ist !!!


----------



## Moritz17 (18. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin,

eigentlich kann ich dir nur zustimmen wenn es darum geht welches Online Rollenspiel die beste Community hat oder welches Spiel das beste ist. Herr der Ringe natuerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin auch haeufig entaeuscht wenn ich sehe das in den Buffed Magazinen und auch in der Show kaum was ueber Herr Der Ringe zu sehen ist. Obwohl vor ein paar wochen eine grosse Erweiterung erschienen ist. Ich wuerde mich sehr freuen wenn Buffed mehr ueber LotrO berichten wuerde. 


Auf der anderen Seite kann ich es auch verstehen warum sie es nicht machen. Wenn man mal die Beitraege in den einzelnen Foren der Spiele zusammenzaehlt, dann kann man schon ungefaehr sehen wie viele Leute Wow spielen oder War und das Herr der Ringe jedenfalls in der Buffed Community ein kleineres Spiel ist. Was ich sehr schade finde, da Herr der Ringe eigentlich so viel mehr moeglichkeiten bietet und eigentlich fuer jeden was dabei sein muesste. 

Fazit: Ich wuerde mich sehr freuen wenn mehr Berichte ueber Herr der Ringe im Magazin sowie auch in der Show zu lesen/sehen waeren. Dann haette ich auch endlich wieder ein grund das Magazin zu kaufen. Da es mir keine 5,90euro wert ist, wenn Buffed nur sehr wenig oder gar nicht in ihrem Magazin ueber LotrO berichten. Aber ich bin auch ganz gluecklich, dass Buffed nicht so viel ueber LotrO berichtet wie ueber Wow. So weiss man nicht alles im vorraus wenn man das Spiel startet. Ok ich muss zugeben auch ohne Berichte ueber WOW wuesste man alles im vorraus was einem in dem naechsten Quests oder Instanzen erwartet.


Gruss
Moritz
Ps.: Bitte Entschuldigt die ae, oe, ue oder das fehlende sz. Schreibe gerade an einer Amerikanischen Tastatur.


----------



## Madrake (18. Dezember 2008)

Das wir hier auf Buffed eine Randgruppe darstellen ist wohl klar...

Das Flozwo, in meiner Ansicht, den kompletten Test (8 oder 9 Seiten) über Moria (selbst) geschrieben hat. Wohl ohne Zweifel, weil da steht nur das Kürzel von Flo darunter.

Demzufolge war das wohl auch schon "genug" Arbeit für Flo, den Test zu machen, verfassen usw. Ob Olli am Testbericht mitgeholfen hat, oder nur Sachen Flo gesagt hat, die er miteinbinden soll weiß ich nicht. Ich geh nur davon aus, da nur Flo sein Kürzel am Ende des Testberichtes steht, das auch er alleinig der Bericht verfasst hatte.


Apropo Guides... - lieber keine Guides (Levelguides/ bzw. Gegendguides (Eregion/ Minen Moria) - bei Instanzen kann man drüber wegsehen, aber auch nicht alle bringen - oder so geballt wie bei der Konkurrenz.

Was ich nett finden würde, Klassenguides, welche Klasse was für (Haupt)Talente (mit oder ohne Klassentugenden) hat, wie man diese effektiv nutzen kann, und wofür diese Klasse gut ist, Gruppenspiel bezug.


mfg Madrake


----------



## Ulgalas (18. Dezember 2008)

Bitte bitte bitte lasst es so. HdRO hat genügend Spieler, dass es sich für CM lohnt. Also? Wozu mehr? Wozu Werbung? Ich finde es sehr sehr gut, dass es nicht ein Mainstreamspiel ist und wir im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Spielen (nicht nur WoW), nur wenige Idioten haben.. denn umso mehr Spieler, desto mehr Idioten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind eine Randgruppe und ich bin froh darüber...


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Dezember 2008)

Seit Release ist es aber wieder schlimm geworden.
Sind sehr seltsame Neueinsteiger dabei und die ganzen Ettenspinner geistern auch wieder umher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird sich aber in 2 Monaten oder so wieder legen, denk ich.


Das Problem, dass HdRO zu wenig Bachtung bei buffed findet, besteht schon immer und es wird sich auch nicht ändern, denke ich.
Flo ist größtenteils für Warhammer zuständig, da bin ich über die Menge HdRO im Heft schon froh.

Ich sehe auch keinen Sinn darin, alle 2 Monate einen neuen "Es ist zu wenig HdRO im buffed Magazin" Thread zu eröffnen, aber ich lasse hier einfach mal auf.


----------



## Fenrin (18. Dezember 2008)

Wir sollten froh darüber sein und uns darüber ergötzen, dass die "seltsamen" Neuseinsteiger bald wieder andere Spiele spielen werden. (Ich hoffe ich zähle nicht dazu §ugly)

Mal eine OffTopic-Frage: Wo ist Flo? Der Herr-der-Ringe-Flo ist ja noch da, bzw wieso macht er den Warhammer-Teil? oO


----------



## Vetaro (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab minutenlang über eine bissige Antwort auf meinen Vorposter sinniert, doch ich komme nur zur tatsächichen Darstellung:  Er ist in Fürth in der Buffed-Redaktion, wie die anderen auch. Und er macht über beide Spiele.


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich hab minutenlang über eine bissige Antwort auf meinen Vorposter sinniert, doch ich komme nur zur tatsächichen Darstellung:  Er ist in Fürth in der Buffed-Redaktion, wie die anderen auch. Und er macht über beide Spiele.


Ich aheb auch schon nachgedacht was ich sage.. Aber mir ist einfach ncihts eingefallen^^
Und eine ernsthafte Antwort verdient die Frage nciht *g*


----------



## Fenrin (18. Dezember 2008)

Flo, der Flauwy oder wie der sich genannt hat. Dieser Dünne, nicht Dargrimm...


----------



## Gocu (18. Dezember 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Seit Release ist es aber wieder schlimm geworden.
> Sind sehr seltsame Neueinsteiger dabei und die ganzen Ettenspinner geistern auch wieder umher.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja zorakh55 und ich haben gestern auch so einen Deppen getroffen der alle beldeidigt hat. Dann kam aber +Karnarion vorbei und der Typ dachte wenn er sich ausloggt kann dem nichtsmehr passieren, naja ich glaub der hat sich getäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (18. Dezember 2008)

Der Flauwy hat das Buffed-Team verlassen, ohne großen Kommentar.

Das ist offiziell natürlich nicht so passiert, nicht lange vor diesem Verlassen hatte er allerdings in seinem Blog etwas aufmüpfiges an Stevienho, den cheffi von WoW-Szene geschrieben, dafür intern wohl kritik abbekommen, den Blogeintrag gelöscht, einen anderen Blogeintrag mit Abschiedsbrief gepostet, dann wohl intern "das war doch alles nicht so" gesagt bekommen und einen weiteren Eintrag geschrieben der das ganze erklärt hat. Mitlerweile sind die vorhergehenden wieder ganz gelöscht.

Übrigens war das bemängelte ein Kommentar der auf meiner Schlimmheitsskala von 1-10 irgendwo bei 2,3 rumtorkelte.


----------



## Spitfire89 (19. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde es gut das wir HDRO Spieler nur ne Randgruppe sind,es soll ca 300.000 Spieler geben (wobei ich glaube das es mitlerweile sehr viel mehr geworden sind) das reicht für das Spiel,ich finde täglich Leute für Gruppe wenn mir danach ist und es gibt im mom einige Neulinge,wovon einige wirklich gut einsteigen (gibt leider auch welche grade auf Belegear die meinen  das schöne RP zu zerstören in dem man sich Namen wie Batmans oder Godisalsocrazy gibt aber naja werden wohl gemeldet oder kommen auf die Igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ich hoffe es wird nie so viele wie die angeblichen 10 Millionen (wer es glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) WoW Freaks geben,dass würde das Spiel besonders im RP Bereich zerstören.


Und das Buffed viel zu wenig über HdRO bringt finde ich auch der Titel "Portal für Online-Spiele" passt eigentlich kaum noch,da fast nur noch über WoW berichtet wird als wenn ein Spiel das nur aus Farmen besteht und ne total veraltete Grafik hat das Ding überhaupt wär.
HdRO hat WoW meiner Meinung nach von der 1.Stunde an übertroffe also sollte auch mehr drüber berichtet werden,war ja schon bei Moria toll,als das WoW Addon ausgekommen ist gabs massenhaft Werbung aber für Moria so gut wie nichts,dass ist erbärmlich.


----------



## Sonntagshut (19. Dezember 2008)

Ach, über sowas wie der TE schreibt muss man sich keine Gedanken machen, das ist einfach so wenn eben nunmal 90% der Leute WoW spielen und die restlichen 10% auf andere Spiele verteilt sind.

Worüber ich mir eher Gedanken machen muss ist, dass WoW im Bezug auf Grafik und einen WoW vs. HdRO - Test in punkto Grafik 7/10 Punkte bekam, während HdRO nur 6/10 bekam. Ich muss mich bei sowas ernsthaft Fragen, ob bei den Testern da irgendwann mal das Augenlicht verloren gegangen ist ^^

Nunja, angesichts solcher Dinge wohl kein Wunder, dass WoW schneller als HdRO wächst xD


----------



## Gromthar (19. Dezember 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Naja zorakh55 und ich haben gestern auch so einen Deppen getroffen der alle beldeidigt hat. Dann kam aber +Karnarion vorbei und der Typ dachte wenn er sich ausloggt kann dem nichtsmehr passieren, naja ich glaub der hat sich getäuscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du meinst nicht zufällig den Kerl im BeleSNG? Ich habe herzlich gelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Dezember 2008)

Spitfire89 schrieb:


> HdRO hat WoW *meiner Meinung nach* von der 1.Stunde an übertroffe also sollte auch mehr drüber berichtet werden



Meiner Meinung nach hat Geschlechtsverkehr HdRO _und_ WoW übertroffen, dennoch haben sie dazu noch nicht genug geschrieben. Ich denke ich mache nen neuen Thread auf und spreche das mal an. Schliesslich ist ja *meine Meinung* eigentlich schon immer _der_ Grund für die Themenauswahl hier gewesen.


----------



## zorakh55 (19. Dezember 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht zufällig den Kerl im BeleSNG? Ich habe herzlich gelacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


O doch! Um genau den gehts!
Bin auch fast vom Stuhl gekippt^^


----------



## Aurengur (19. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat Geschlechtsverkehr HdRO _und_ WoW übertroffen, dennoch haben sie dazu noch nicht genug geschrieben. Ich denke ich mache nen neuen Thread auf und spreche das mal an.



Hab verzweifelt nach dieser Ankündigung versucht diesen Beitrag zu finden, aber er war nicht da...

HDRO eine Randgruppe, hmmm... naja, so kann man das nicht stehen lassen. Als HDRO'ler ist man zwar sicher nicht der der dem Maindstream folgt, was ich sehr begrüße, aber in wirklichkeit machen sich die Leute doch selbst dazu, indem sie immer wieder zeigen, wie demotiviert sie sind, weil sie nicht genug Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, und das doch ach sooooo schade ist. 
*jederkriegtjetztnenlollyplusstreicheleinheitenundjetztistdochwiedergut*
Langsam stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die Leute ein HDRO spielen, um dann damit vor anderen Gamern pralen zu können, oder sowas, langsam kommts echt so rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seid doch froh, dass wir das einzgige MMO haben (soweit ich weis) welches DX 10 hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (19. Dezember 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> O doch! Um genau den gehts!
> Bin auch fast vom Stuhl gekippt^^



Jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden. Hat der einfach so angefangen, Leute zu beleidigen oder wie kam es dazu? Welcher Art waren diese Beleidigungen? Da scheine ich ja richtig was verpasst zu haben.


----------



## Tharasala (19. Dezember 2008)

> Worüber ich mir eher Gedanken machen muss ist, dass WoW im Bezug auf Grafik und einen WoW vs. HdRO - Test in punkto Grafik 7/10 Punkte bekam, während HdRO nur 6/10 bekam. Ich muss mich bei sowas ernsthaft Fragen, ob bei den Testern da irgendwann mal das Augenlicht verloren gegangen ist ^^


Ich hoffe das war kein test aus der buffed, oder? Ich persönlich fand es schons ehr lächerlich in der letzten buffed das WoW im bezug auf Grafik 4/5 Punkten bekommen hat. Etwas seltsam empfinde ich das weil dann ja so ziemlich jedes andere MMO bei 5/5 landen müßte. Nehmen wir einfach mal AoC als Referenz für 5/5 Punkten, hat WoW dann wirklich 4/5 verdient. Man darf ja gerne mit Charme und sonstwas argumentieren, aber keiner kann abstreiten das WoW im bezug auf Grafik veraltet ist und im Höchstmaß noch 3/5 Punkten verdient hätte. Aber lassen wir das besser.^^

Was das Thema im allgemeinen angeht so geistern dazu ja bereits einige Threads hier rum. Ich denke es nutzt nichts sich dagegen aufzulehnen, ich lass die buffed nun einfach im Regal stehen. Ist ja nicht nur das es relativ wenig HdRO ist, allgemein fallen fast alle anderen MMOs unter den Tisch. Ich selbst spiele kein WoW mehr, ergo ist das Uninteressant, PvP ist so gar nicht mein Ding, dementsprechend ist auch WAR nichts das mich reizt. Ich spiele zwar HdRO, interessiere mich aber darüber hinaus für andere MMOs wie Vanguard, Darkfall Online, Stargate Worlds und viele mehr die bereits da sind oder kommen. Leider hat die buffed da einen Informationsgehalt gegen Null gehend und mich persönlich stört daran das sie sich selber als das MMORPG-Magazin verkaufen und unterm Strich nichts anderes sind wie ein 2monatiges WoW Sonderheft mit kurzem Überblick über 2-3 andere Spiele. Für mich persönlich werde ich wohl auf das kaufen der buffed einfach zukünftig verzichten und mir die Informationen wieder aus dem Netz holen.^^

Gruss
Thara


----------



## Smadanayr (19. Dezember 2008)

Naja, WOW ist halt die Kuh, die gemolken wird, bis sie keine Milch mehr gibt. Oder das Eisen, welches geschmiedet wird, solange es heiß ist.

Da LotRO weder Kuh noch Eisen ist, sind LotRO Spieler eine Randgruppe. Allerdings nur im kommerziellen Sine: mit uns lässt sich nicht gut Geld verdienen.

Man sollte also die Ignoranz bestimmter Medien bezüglich dem Thema LotRO eher als Kompliment werten: eine verbockte kleine Community, die ihr eigenes Ding dreht und sich nicht per Massen-Hypnose steuern lässt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (19. Dezember 2008)

Nunja... was will man von buffed erwarten, was die Community nicht selber tut.

Ich habe bisher nur englischsprachige Seiten gefunden, die in ihren Diskussionen über Theorie und Taktik an dener eines gewöhnlichen WoW-Forums herankommen. Frage einen deutschen Spieler wie er seine Traits verteilt und warum. Du wirst in den seltensten Fällen eine fundamentierte Aussage hören und vieles wird auch dem Bauch heraus gewählt.
Lotro findet in deutschland fast ausschließlich im Spiel statt. Es gibt zwar einige Lichtblicke wie "www.hdro-der-widerstand.de" aber die sind auch nur ein müder Abklatsch von dem, was man vom großen Konkurrenten kennt.
Das kann man positiv oder negativ bewerten. Ich für meinen Teil sehe es als neutral an. Es hat mich viel Zeit und viele Testreihen gekostet bis ich für meinen Wächter brauchbare Zahlentabellen aufgestellt habe um objektiv entscheiden zu können, welche Traits wirklich die "Besten" in der jeweiligen Situation sind (ich bin auch zu faul so etwas auf einer HP zu veröffentlichen - ich gebs zu). Dafür findet das Leben in Lotro auch "auf der Straße" statt und die Entwickler legen ihren Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht auf Theorie- und Optimierungsfanatiker wie mich aus, sondern für die Masse der Spieler die aus dem Bauch heraus handelt.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: die Lotrocommunity ist einfach keine Gemeinschaft, die sich auf HP's herumtreibt. Von daher sehe ich auch keine Not für häufige und große Artikell auf buffed.de


----------



## Vetaro (19. Dezember 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden. Hat der einfach so angefangen, Leute zu beleidigen oder wie kam es dazu? Welcher Art waren diese Beleidigungen? Da scheine ich ja richtig was verpasst zu haben.



Ich kann dazu nur sagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeras (19. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm, also immer wenn ich als offtgenannte "Ausrede" lese: 

"Buffed hat ja gerade mal einen Redakteur der aktiv Herr der Ringe Online spielt, unseren lieben FloZwo." 

... frag ich mich echt ob buffed.de oder das buffed-Magazin ein Unternehmen ist oder ein Wunschkonzert der Mitarbeiter? Ich hoffe mal das erstgenannte ... ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen und mit verlaub, da sollte es völlig "Latte" sein welche vorlieben die Redakteure/Redakteurinnen haben. Man nennt sich offiziell "Magazin für Rollenspieler" also sollte man auch die Bericht-Gewichtung entsprechend haben und d.h. nicht zu 90% WoW weil 90% der Redakteure das so toll finden.

90% WoW-Spieler in DE spiegelt (meiner Meinung nach) nicht die derzeitige DE-MMORPG-Gewichtung wieder. Auch dieser Vergleich mit den 10-11 Mio WOW-Spielern hinkt und ist völlig irrelevant für den DE-Markt den das buffed-Magazin ja eigentlich bedienen sollte. Mit den reinen Spielerzahlen IN DE sieht das ganze bei weitem nicht so extrem aus wie es überall immer zwanghaft dargestellt wird! Eine DE-Gewichtung würde zwar auch zugunsten von WoW ausfallen aber soweit sind in DE die Spielerzahlen von HDRO / WAR / Co nicht, dass man permanent von buffed-Seite aus einen 20. Bericht über irgend ein neues WoW-PET alle anderen News oder einem ordentlichen Test / Beta Bericht über Moria vorzieht mit der Ausrede das NUR EIN Redakteur noch WoW spielt? Hallo?!? 

Wäre es nicht die Aufgabe des Chefredakteurs da mal zu sagen so X , Y und Z bis Ende nächster Woche habt ihr einen Bericht zum Moria-Release fertig? Spielt das und sagt was ihr davon haltet usw.? ... 

buffed Magazin ... 90% WoW ... sogar einen 5-Seitigen-Level-Guide für nen Todesritter (lol, aber mal echt? der spielt sich doch von alleine ...) ein paar Seiten HDRO-TEST in dem es noch lustigerweise 1 Punkt Abzug gibt in "Sachen PVP", das war es dann. Kein Guide zu den neuen Features die es in Moria gibt ... und mal echt die hätte man bei dem neuen Talent-System echt gut brauchen können ... aber nix, leider ...

Mal abgesehen davon das mir eine Wertung "Was bekomme ich für mein Geld eigentlich ..." um einiges lieber wäre, aber dann müsste die buffed Redaktion ja zugeben, das man derzeit in keinem MMORPG mit monatlichen Abo-Gebühren mehr bekommt wie in HDRO! LT-Abo und vor allem sehr oft Aktionen wo ich locker für 8,XX Euro im Monat das Abo bekommen kann ... DAS wäre auch eine Wertungskriterium! ... Man bezahlt teils 2/3 oder sogar im Falle von AoC die Hälfte an Abo-Gebühren ... aber in der Wertung ist es völlig egal dann ...

Schade ... aber auch für mich war dieses buffed Magazin auch erst mal das letzte was ich gekauft habe. Die Ignoranz der anderen MMORPGs ist mir einfach zu groß und in keinem Verhältnis mehr ...


----------



## Nimeroth (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke HdRO muss sich einfach den Vergleich mit einen WoW gefallen lassen. In erster Linie sind beides Online-Rollenspiele.
Ob man nun das eine oder das andere mehr mag, entscheided jeder für sich. Dasher ist es schon bezeichnend, wenn man die
Spielerzahlen vergleicht. Ganz falsch hat es Blizzard dann doch nicht gemacht.
Ich habe vorgestern nun das vierte mal mit HdRO angefangen. Seit der Entwicklungszeit hab ich mich als großer Tolkien-Fan auf
das Game gefreut, und man sieht das sich da sehr viel Mühe gemacht wurde.
Leider muss ich auch sagen, das bisher der Funke immer noch nicht so richtig rüberspringen will. Ich bin halt auch irgendwie
WoW Verwöhnt. Am gravierendsten fällt mir halt auf, wie wenig Leute doch HdRO spielen wenn ich ein bissel später erst online
komme (geht arbeits-technisch nicht anders). Mir sind gestern zwischen 22.00Uhr und 24Uhr vieleicht 6-7 andere Spieler
*ausserhalb* den Städten begegnet. In Bree waren dann ein paar mehr, aber voll war dort auch nicht.
Das lässt die ganze Spielwelt halt dann doch etwas steril und unlebendig wirken. 
Dazu kommt, das HdRO trotz ganz offensichtlicher Ähnlichkeiten zu Wow komplexer als dieses ist. Man wird als Neuling total
erschlagen von den ganzen Sachen die es da gibt, und wo man sich erstmal hinhangeln muss.
Das ist bei WoW z.B deutlich simpler gestrickt.
Eine Randgruppe sind HdRO Spieler aber deswegen nicht, da sie letztendlich das gleiche Genre spielen wie WoWler oder WARler oder
wie sie alle heissen. HdRO ist einfach nicht so populär und bei der breiten Masse nicht so angekommen.
Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich persönlich hätte aber schon gern mehr Spieler in der Welt wenn ich
ehrlich bin...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Aurengur (19. Dezember 2008)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Am gravierendsten fällt mir halt auf, wie wenig Leute doch HdRO spielen wenn ich ein bissel später erst online
> komme (geht arbeits-technisch nicht anders). Mir sind gestern zwischen 22.00Uhr und 24Uhr vieleicht 6-7 andere Spieler
> *ausserhalb* den Städten begegnet. In Bree waren dann ein paar mehr, aber voll war dort auch nicht.



Lass es mich mal so ausdrücken, nach dem Releas eine Addons, ich erinnere da an die Zeiten von WoW, war auch alles in Shatrad, (hoffe richtig geschrieben) und IF bzw. SW war auch im vergleich zu früher tot. Eine Situation direkt nach einem Addon mit dem Regelbetrieb zu vergleichen funktioniert leider nicht. 

Gleiches gilt für Außerhalb der Besiedelten Gebiete. Die Leute Arbeiten gerade mit ihrem Char an Level 60 und dem Farmen des Radiance-Sets im Hardemode der Instanzen, oder Farmen Ruf für die Fraktionen bzw. Erze für ihre Berufe. Die Leute sind eben momentan etwas beschäftigt, und twinken, dementsprechend auch weniger, deshalb die "ausgestorbenheit" der alten gebiete.


----------



## Frandibar (19. Dezember 2008)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ich denke HdRO muss sich einfach den Vergleich mit einen WoW gefallen lassen. In erster Linie sind beides Online-Rollenspiele.
> Ob man nun das eine oder das andere mehr mag, entscheided jeder für sich. Dasher ist es schon bezeichnend, wenn man die
> Spielerzahlen vergleicht. Ganz falsch hat es Blizzard dann doch nicht gemacht.
> Ich habe vorgestern nun das vierte mal mit HdRO angefangen. Seit der Entwicklungszeit hab ich mich als großer Tolkien-Fan auf
> ...



Also WOW ist schon lange kein Rollenspiel mehr... außerdem sind gerade in WOW 90 % der Landstriche wie leergefegt, im Vergleich dazu verteilen sich die Spieler auf den HDRO Servern viel besser, mir wäre noch nie aufgefallen das in HDRO wenig Spieler online wären !?
Warum lese ich immer wieder Sterile Spielwelt ?
Gerade die HDRO Spielwelt ist so schön detailreich, im gegensatz zu WOW, nochmal... WOW ist Mainstream, das spielt inzwischen jedes Kleinkind... HDRO ist etwas besonderes, eben für Rollenspieler!
Rollenspieler waren schon immer eine Minderheit, und das ist auch gut so!
Und ein bißchen sollte man sich schon noch beschäftigen mit dem Spiel, und nicht so wie in WOW, wo man inzwischen wirklich alles vorgekaut bekommt... verdammt noch mal, man soll auch ab und zu sein Hirn anstrengen und nicht wie ein hirnloser Volldepp einem Pfeil nachlaufen...

Wie lange hast Du HDRO gespielt?

Der größte Fehler den man als WOW bzw. ex WOW Spieler machen kann, ist das man immer alles mit WOW vergleicht... HDRO ist trotz Deiner Aussage ein total anderes Spiel als WOW!!!
Solange Du das nicht kapierst wirst Du nie HDRO genießen können...


----------



## Dargrimm (19. Dezember 2008)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ich denke HdRO muss sich einfach den Vergleich mit einen WoW gefallen lassen. In erster Linie sind beides Online-Rollenspiele.
> Ob man nun das eine oder das andere mehr mag, entscheided jeder für sich. Dasher ist es schon bezeichnend, wenn man die
> Spielerzahlen vergleicht. Ganz falsch hat es Blizzard dann doch nicht gemacht.
> [...]
> ...



Eins der schönsten Statements dazu in letzter Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Rest äußere ich mich nicht groß, es ist nunmal wie es ist. Wenn wir radikal nach User-Zahlen gehen würden, müsste sich HdRO seine Heftseiten mit allen übrigen Online-RPGs teilen. ich muss sagen, die Kritik an den wenigen Heftinhalten zu anderen Themen verstehe ich nicht. Schau dir halt mal an, was sonst in der Print-Welt noch zu Herr der Ringe passiert. Die Industrie (ausser Blizzard natürlich) stöhnt unisono, dass WoW nicht nur den Online Markt dominiert und blockiert, sondern auch radikale Auswirkungen auf alle anderen Genres hat. Auch ein Fifa Soccer oder Anno 1701 verkauft sich beispielsweise schlechter, weil alle Leute nur noch WoW zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es beschweren sich zum Beispiel auch einige Leser, dass wir viel zu viel Wert auf "all diese anderen Spiele" legen und deutlich mehr WoW machen sollen.

Und zur Grafikwertung: 
Auf einer Skala von 1-5 ist es nunmal so: 61% ist schon eine 4; 99% aber immernoch eine 5. Es stehen ja auch immer ein paar Zeilen Text noch drunter und wir bemängeln ja schon die alte Engine von WoW. Wenn ich mal ab und an so einen Screenshot vom Lich King seh: So schlimm schauts ja nicht aus. Klar, es liegen Welten dazwischen aber detailverliebt ist die Grafik von WoW schon und einige Gegenden sind doch sehr gelungen. Auch ohne DirectX 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharasala (19. Dezember 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu anderen zitiere ich nur einen Satz:


> Das ist bei WoW z.B deutlich simpler gestrickt.


Darin ist die formullierung falsch, richtig heißen muß es: WoW ist insgesamt simpler gestrickt. 

Der Grund dafür ist eben einfach, HdRO bietet eben einige Features die WoW gar nicht besitzt, dementsprechend ist es Umfangreicher und das macht es insgesamt logischerweise auch etwas schwieriger für den Einstieg. Wenn Dich jedoch das bereits überfordert wäre es interessant zu sehen wennDu mal echte "Schwergewichte" spielst wie Eve Online oder Vanguard (um mal im Fantasybereich zu bleiben^^). WoW hat gegenüber HdRO nur einen einzigen echten Vorteil, es ist einfach und simpel, nicht zuletzt läßt es sich von jedem spielen. Andere Spiele habe da eben einen etwas höheren Anspruch an sich selber, wie auch an die eigenen Spieler. Das soll keineswegs WoW schlecht reden, auch wenn die WoW-Com das gerne so versteht. Doch wer WoW als MMORPG-"Schwergewicht" bezeichnet kennt wirklich nichts außer WoW.

Was nun die belebtheit der Welt angeht so wurde bereits erwähnt das gerade ein AddOn erschienen ist, und wenn Du nur 6-7 Spieler innerhalb der Startgebiete gesehen hast halte ich das für arg an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Gerade im Moment probieren viele die neuen Klassen und in allen gebieten ist derzeit gerade um die Abendstunden richtig Betrieb. Dementsprechend gehe ich also davon aus das etwas an deiner Aussage nicht stimmt. Darüber hinaus ist gerade dieser vergleich sehr schlecht gewählt wenn es um einen vergleich WoW-HdRO geht, den es ist hinlänglich bekannt, selbst für Leute die WoW nicht spielen, das Blizz bereits mit BC die alte Welt getötet hat.

@Dagrimm
Du darfst es hier niemanden Übel nehmen das man sich darüber beschwert. Ich denke jeder weiß das WoW sich nunmal am besten verkauft, trotz allem wissen wir aber auch alle das WoW von allerlei Magazinen ständig Sonderhefte erhält. Kein andere MMORPG bekommt diese. Für den rest gibt es derzeit im Bereich der "Magazine" nunmal nur eine Anlaufstelle. Leider nimmt aber auch dort WoW den Großteil ein und bei manch einer der letzten Ausgaben hätte auch WoW-Sonderheft draufstehen können. Aus finanzieller Sicht kann ich die Entscheidung nachvollziehen, aber freuen muß mich das trotzdem nicht das man über die MMORPG-Welt neben WoW kaum etwas erfährt. 

Der Kommentar von Kaeras ist darüber hinaus auch sehr nett, den als Argument kann sicherlich nicht herhalten das nur Du selbst Lotro spielst. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das Spielemagazine zukünftig nur noch über ihre persönlichen Lieblinge berichten dürfte die Berichterstattung demnächst sehr einseitig werden. Und was die Wertung angeht, darüber läßt sich streiten, aber wäre WoW nicht das populärste MMO sähe die Wertung ganz anders aus. Ich denke ein wirklich unabhängiger Tester, der keinen Plan davon hat was sich gerade so verkauft, würde das zu ganz anderen Ergebnissen kommen. Aber auch hier ist mir klar das wenn buffed Abwertet das die eigenen Verkaufszahlen bedroht. Hier schiebe ich gerne nochmals das Argument mit dem VW und Mercedes ein, ist ein VW wirjklich das bessere Auto nur weil es sich nunmal mehr verkauft, oder besser ausgedrückt, sagt die Menge der Spieler wirklich etwas über die Qualität eines Spiels aus. Vielleicht ziehen wir da auch einfach mal eine Grenze zwischen wirtschaftlicher Qualität und technischer Qualität. In ersterem hat Blizz sich sicherlich 100 von 100 Punkten verdient, bei letzterem sieht es da aber anders aus.

Gruss
Thara


----------



## Gocu (19. Dezember 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht zufällig den Kerl im BeleSNG? Ich habe herzlich gelacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das dumme an der kostenlosen Testversion ist halt das manche sowas machen, ansonsten ist es eine gute Idee und zum Glück kommen solche "Spieler" extrem selten vor

@grunzhart

am Anfang war alles ganz harmlos dann hat jemand gefragt wieso viee nciht reinkommen. JHemand hat geantwrotet das die Anmeldeserver down sind und dran gearbeitet wird und aufeinmal kam "Ach deine Mutter is down" und danach wurde es einfach zu lustig^^

Er hat einfach immer weiter gemacht bis der GM kam, dann wollte er sich retten indem er sich ausloggt, aber das hat nicht viel gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Styr74 (19. Dezember 2008)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ich denke HdRO muss sich einfach den Vergleich mit einen WoW gefallen lassen. In erster Linie sind beides Online-Rollenspiele.
> Ob man nun das eine oder das andere mehr mag, entscheided jeder für sich. Dasher ist es schon bezeichnend, wenn man die
> Spielerzahlen vergleicht. Ganz falsch hat es Blizzard dann doch nicht gemacht.
> Ich habe vorgestern nun das vierte mal mit HdRO angefangen. Seit der Entwicklungszeit hab ich mich als großer Tolkien-Fan auf
> ...




Zu deinem Post möchte ich noch 2 Anmerkungen machen.

Das 1. betrifft die von dir angesprochenen Spielerzahlen. Ich habe 2 Jahre auf Nerathor WoW gezockt, und spiele nun seit Mai auf Vanyar HDRO. Letzterer ist im direkten vVergleich der deutlich aktiverer Server, und das in einem LvL Bereich von 1 bis 60. Ich habe keine Probleme Gruppen zu finden (bin selber 47 derzeit). Das geht eigemtlich deutlich einfacher als bei WoW. Ferner war ich vor einigen Tagen mit "der Rolle der Widerauferstehung" zurück bei WoW. Da ich den Lichking nicht habe, konnte ich auch nur ausserhalb Nordends agieren, und habe größtenteils Geisterlandschaften erlebt. So dass ich der Meinung bin das WoW deutlich mehr Leute ins neue Gebiet zieht als HDRO.

2. Die Komplexität von HDRO hat für mich als Gelegenheitszocker den Vorteil, dass mir dieses Spiel ganz einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten erföffnet, als WoW wo ich ausser Raiden und Ruffarmen nichts mehr tun kann.

Das Du HDRO für steril hälst erschliesst sich mir nicht. Die Welt ist einfach (bei passender Hardware) traumhaft schön und lebendig!


----------



## Gocu (19. Dezember 2008)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ich denke HdRO muss sich einfach den Vergleich mit einen WoW gefallen lassen. In erster Linie sind beides Online-Rollenspiele.
> Ob man nun das eine oder das andere mehr mag, entscheided jeder für sich. Dasher ist es schon bezeichnend, wenn man die
> Spielerzahlen vergleicht. Ganz falsch hat es Blizzard dann doch nicht gemacht.
> Ich habe vorgestern nun das vierte mal mit HdRO angefangen. Seit der Entwicklungszeit hab ich mich als großer Tolkien-Fan auf
> ...



Wenig Spieler?

Ich habe auch lange zeit WoW gespielt und auf meinem HdRO Server sind mindestens genauso viel Spieler wie auf einem WoW Server. Ich weiß auch nicht was ihr WoW Spieler mit den ganzen Spielerzahlen wollt, CM gibt die nie bekannt, was auch besser so ist.

Ist das jetzt ein Unterschied ob da 10 Millionen oder 1 Millionen Spieler sind? Ich denke nich, du siehst sowieso nur die die auf deinem Server sind und wenn du den richtigen wählst ist der gut gefüllt.


----------



## Aurengur (19. Dezember 2008)

Styr74 schrieb:


> 2. Die Komplexität von HDRO hat für mich als Gelegenheitszocker den Vorteil, dass mir dieses Spiel ganz einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten erföffnet, als WoW wo ich ausser Raiden und Ruffarmen nichts mehr tun kann.



Tut es das wirklich? Wäre mir neu...

In Moria musst du auch bei den Wächtern der Minengesellschaft Ruf Farmen, damit du die Legendäre Tugend bekommst. Das Equip, das du Craften kannst ist kein Vergleich (leider) zu denen, die du in Instanzen erhältst, und das Leveln deiner Items ist ein ewiges Grinden und Questen um WaffenXP zu erhalten. 

Nun... was ist jetzt anderes zu WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin jetzt seit einer oder zwei Wochen auf 60 angekommen mit meinem Wächter und muss sagen, dass Momentan, und nicht nur mir geht es so, fast den gesamten Content durch habe ich muss nur noch das Buch machen, und dann Raiden gehen, dann war es das Spiel wieder vom Inhalt, und das nach einem Monat Addon...

Achja, ich bin durchaus Berufstätig, falls jemand glaubt dass ich 24h Zocken kann^^

Wie gut, dass ich 5 Chars hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Dezember 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Tut es das wirklich? Wäre mir neu...
> 
> In Moria musst du auch bei den Wächtern der Minengesellschaft Ruf Farmen, damit du die Legendäre Tugend bekommst. Das Equip, das du Craften kannst ist kein Vergleich (leider) zu denen, die du in Instanzen erhältst, und das Leveln deiner Items ist ein ewiges Grinden und Questen um WaffenXP zu erhalten.
> 
> ...




Es geht nicht um die Qualität. Es geht darum die Wahl zu haben zwischen Soloinstanzen (Delfblick), Kleininstanzen (Eregion), normal-Instanzen, Quests (z.B. die Spiegel zu drehen), Farmen, Beruf, Items leveln oder oder.

Im Vergleich zu:

-Raidvorbereitungen treffen
-Raiden.
-Optional, wenn man noch nicht so weit ist: Instanzen machen, um equip zu sammeln mit dem man Raiden kann.

Alles was man bei HdRO aktuell machen kann (und was man auch schon während der levelphase machen kann, im gegensatz zu WoW, _lohnt sich_ auf _irgendeine Weise_. Die wirklich guten Dinge in WoW kriegt man letztendlich _alle_ über irgendwie Raidmäßige Aktivitäten. Man kann nicht für einen Tag mal an nem völlig anderen Ende des Charakters arbeiten oder irgendwo metaphorische Schrauben festziehen - es gibt nur diesen einen Weg.


----------



## Nimeroth (19. Dezember 2008)

Hm, wieso fühlt sich die HdRO Community gleich so angegriffen? Ich habe nichts negatives über das Spiel gesagt (wie auch, bin ja noch nicht so weit),
ich habe lediglich meine Eindrücke geschildert. Ich will hier auch nicht diskutieren was an WoW oder HdRO besser ist, weil das nicht das Thema hier war.
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber auf ein paar Sachen eingehen:

@Frandibar: Wie ich schrieb, ich bin nach wie vor dabei HdRO zu testen. Ich habe extra dafür das Kompendium gekauft, um mir einen Eindruck machen zu können (vor allem wegen der neuen Klasse "Runekeeper" welche mich persönlich am meisten anspricht.
Worin ich dir nicht zustimmen kann, ist das es ein Fehler ist, beide Spiele zu vergleichen. Natürlich muss ich Sie miteinander vergleichen, um entscheiden zu können was mir eher liegt. Ich finde z.B die optische Aufmachung von HdRO weit besser (da es nicht zu Comic-Mässig ist), allerdings halt ein bissel zu steril wie schon geschrieben. Wo bei WotLK halt mittlerweile ganze Vieh-Herden durch die Lande ziehen, hüpft bei HdRO halt mal ein Fuchs vorbei oder so.

@Tharasala: Ich lese hier ein bissel eine Unterstellung raus...die genannte Userzahl hab ich mir nicht ausgedacht. Das ist ein Fakt. Selbstverständlich mag das am Addon liegen, und erklärt diesen Umstand eigentlich plausibel. Wobei natürlich der von dir genannte Aspekt, "eigentlich spielen viele Leute die neuen Klassen" ebenso berücksichtigt werden muss.
Ich habe ausser mir zwei weitere Runenbewahrer gesehen, das andere waren ein Jäger, und diese neue Meleeklasse. Aber wie gesagt, ich denke wirklich der größte Teil der Spieler wird ihren Main Char erstmal leveln.

@Gocu: Ich habe Spielerzahlen (nicht als Zahl direkt sondern nur vergleichend) genannt, um die Frage des Thread-Erstellers mitdiskutieren zu können.
Es ist ganz einfach: Viele Spieler spielen "Spiel A", deutlich weniger Spieler spielen "Spiel B". Das bedeuted, "Spiel A" kommt (warum auch immer, ist eigentlich auch nicht das Thema) bei der breiten Masse besser an.
Ob dieser Umstand nun die Spieler von "Spiel B" zu einer Randgruppe macht, war die Frage des TE. Zumindest hab ich das so verstanden.

@all: Ich wollte hier garantiert nicht HdRO schlecht machen, oder sonstwas. Dazu bin ich zu alt. Ich wollte lediglich meine bisherigen Eindrücke schildern, da ich eigentlich schon ganz gerne HdRO spielen würde, es mir aber schwerfällt momentan damit "warm zu werden" wie man so schön sagt.
Nach Aussage ändert sich das  ganze aber wohl noch ab ca. Level 20 von daher hab ich ja noch ein bissel Zeit. Ausserdem waren bei dem Spiel 45 Gratis-Tage dabei, das sollte reichen um mir einen entgültigen Eindruck zu machen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## little sister (19. Dezember 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Eins der schönsten Statements dazu in letzter Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey supert dann macht das doch einfach bennent euch um in Buffed das WOW Magazin und berichtet nur noch WOW dann brauch man hier wenigstens ned mehr einloggen und ihr seid die ganzen Nörgler los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## little sister (19. Dezember 2008)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Hm, wieso fühlt sich die HdRO Community gleich so angegriffen? Ich habe nichts negatives über das Spiel gesagt (wie auch, bin ja noch nicht so weit),
> ich habe lediglich meine Eindrücke geschildert. Ich will hier auch nicht diskutieren was an WoW oder HdRO besser ist, weil das nicht das Thema hier war.
> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber auf ein paar Sachen eingehen:
> 
> ...



Du warst hoffentlich bei deinen 4 einstiegen schon mal aus dem Tutorial heraus oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## little sister (19. Dezember 2008)

der Threat bringt eh nix darum kann man den auch getrost zu machen.


----------



## Gocu (19. Dezember 2008)

@little sister

hast du eigentlich ein Problem oder was ist los? Du meckerst irgendwie an allem rum, obwohl FloZwo es ganz normal erklärt hat. Dann meinst du Buffed sollte nur über WoW berichten und alle Nörgler wären weg, aber der einzige Nörgler hier bist im Moment du wies aussieht...


----------



## Aurengur (19. Dezember 2008)

@little sister

Frohe Weihnachten mit dem Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr Kinderlein kommet, oh kommet doch all^^


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. Dezember 2008)

Einfach ignorieren, den Vogel. Hat wirklich keinen Sinn, sich mit ihm auseinanderzusetzen - 2/3 aller Beiträge purer Stunk und unargumentiert hingeflatzt: so lang and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## Cyberflips (19. Dezember 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Zum Rest äußere ich mich nicht groß, es ist nunmal wie es ist. Wenn wir radikal nach User-Zahlen gehen würden, müsste sich HdRO seine Heftseiten mit allen übrigen Online-RPGs teilen. ich muss sagen, die Kritik an den wenigen Heftinhalten zu anderen Themen verstehe ich nicht. Schau dir halt mal an, was sonst in der Print-Welt noch zu Herr der Ringe passiert. Die Industrie (ausser Blizzard natürlich) stöhnt unisono, dass WoW nicht nur den Online Markt dominiert und blockiert, sondern auch radikale Auswirkungen auf alle anderen Genres hat. Auch ein Fifa Soccer oder Anno 1701 verkauft sich beispielsweise schlechter, weil alle Leute nur noch WoW zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Habe mir die ganze Diskussion am Rande mal angesehen und beteilige mich eigentlich nicht mehr groß hier im Forum, aber möchte eine Sache doch mal richtigstellen:

WOW hat keine 10 Millionen Spieler die man als Argument anführen kann - nein Dargrimm auch die von Dir angesprochenen Verhältnisse sind schlicht weg eine Verdrehung der Situation.

6 Millionen Asiaten spielen WoW und das ist dort nicht mal viel.
Den Rest teilen sich Noramerika, Europa und die übrige Welt. Es war mal vor über einem Jahr, das es in Europa wohl um die 2 Millionen Spieler gewesen sein sollen, aber die Zahlen sollten speziell in Europa wohl eher rückläufig sein.
Wir in Deutschland liegen in Europa und buffed ist ein deutschprachiges Magazin. Wer also in China oder Venezuela oder gar in Johannisburg WoW spielt interessiert mich überhaupt nicht...und euch sicher auch nicht und kann somit auch nicht als ein Argument angeführt werden. Seriös ist somit die Zahlen in Deutschland anzuführen.
Wie viele Spieler hier aktiv WoW spielen weiß ich nicht genau und wie viele Spieler im Verhältnis dazu andere Rollenspiele spielen auch nicht und auch nicht wie groß die HdrO Community in Deutschland in Zahlen ist auch nicht, aber mit Sicherheit nicht in dem verklärten Verhältnis wie Du Dargrimm uns das hier erzählen möchtest. 
Genauso lächerlich könnte ich argumententieren, daß da wo ich immer spiele alle komischerweise fast zu 100% HdrO spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel wichtiger ist doch: Wer spielt WoW?? - was ihr insbesondere wohl eher als Kriterium anseht, zielgerechte Beiträge zu verfassen. 
Es geht ja nicht um zahlenmässige Verhältnisse im Allgemeinen, sondern wohl eher im Speziellen. Heißt, die Klientel an die ihr euch richten möchtet und für die ihr vornehmlich produziert ist eine andere als die Leute, die vornehmlich kein WoW spielen. 
Der Grund hierfür liegt also nicht in grundsätzlichen Zahlenverhältnissen, oder das die Online-Rollenspielwelt von WoW dominiert wird, sondern in denen eures bevorzugten Klientels. 
So ausgedrückt klingt das nämlich dann viel ehrlicher !

Es gibt im Grunde kein übermächtiges WoW, aber ihr verdient mit WoW-Spielern euer Geld und deshalb wollt ihr das so lange wie möglich hypen. Denn ihr richtet euer ganzes Dasein und auch die Qualität und Art der Beiträge danach aus. Genauso könnte ich bösartig darstellen: Ohne Taschengeldempfänger und Posterkleber müsstet ihr euch ja ernstlicher redaktioneller Arbeit zuwenden müssen und das ist dann schon etwas anderes als Weihnachtsmelodien mit lächerlichen WoW-Texten zu versehen und vor dem Weihnachtsbaum zu trällern. Und das ist keine Wertung, sondern lediglich eine Feststellung.

Es ist also letztendlich nur die Community von WoW auf die ihr euch spezialisiert habt, nicht die "Randgruppe" der anderen Online-Spiele. Zu Mißverständnissen führt das ja auch nur deshalb, weil ihr euch im Titel selbst als das Portal und Magazin für "Online-Spiele" tarnt anstatt zu eurer "Berufung" zu stehen und euch zum WoW-Portal zu erklären. 
Das die "ganze Welt in Deutschland" WoW spielt ist ja schon lange nicht mehr so und gerade bei uns haben sich viele Spieler die sich 2005 noch auf WoW gestürzt haben, schon lange in andere Spiele umorientiert, weil WoW einfach auf Dauer zu kiddy und primitiv geworden ist. 
Es ist aber lustig zu beobachten: Je schlechter WoW wird und je mehr Kritik dort auch von WoW-Spielern erhoben wird, um so mehr ergießt sich buffed in Hype und Superlative. Manchmal gar bis zur Hysterie...   
Verständlich, aber auch ein bischen ulkig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das andere Leute, wie auch ich, hier eine Plattform gesucht haben die ihr Hobby allgemein unterstützt und nun mehr gesehen und erlebt haben, daß buffed=WOW überwiegend zutrifft, führt eben bei den Enttäuschten anfänglich zur Diskussion. Ich persönlich hab das schon länger erkannt und mich deshalb hier nicht mehr groß beteiligt. 
Doch wo ich Deinen Beitrag gelsenen habe, musste ich einfach nochmal ...hrhrhr  


Dem TE möchte ich antworten: Nein, Hdro Spieler sind sicherlich keine Randgruppe...sagen wir mal eine Elite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und buffed produziert mehr...naja, sagen wir mal für das Volk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Dezember 2008)

Schön wenn man sich einfach *besser* fühlen kann, gell Cyber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Styr74 (19. Dezember 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Tut es das wirklich? Wäre mir neu...
> 
> In Moria musst du auch bei den Wächtern der Minengesellschaft Ruf Farmen, damit du die Legendäre Tugend bekommst. Das Equip, das du Craften kannst ist kein Vergleich (leider) zu denen, die du in Instanzen erhältst, und das Leveln deiner Items ist ein ewiges Grinden und Questen um WaffenXP zu erhalten.
> 
> ...




Hm ich habe mich vllt. nicht so gut ausgedrückt. Sicher ist das Prinzip irgendwie das Gleiche. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Dinge die ich im Spiel tun kann vom Aufwand für mich besser zu bewerkstelligen sind, bzw. der Aufwand Nutzen höher ist. Beispiel ist für mich die Questreihe um die Legendären Fahigkeiten für Stufe 50 zu bekommen. Sicher muss ich Mats farmen etc., aber zusammen mit den nötigen Instanzen Besuchen, habe ich für mich persönlich das Gefühl eine große Aufgabe zu erfüllen ohne das es ins stupide Farmen abdriftet. Wer sich schonmal Ruf in WOW für Crafting Rezepte erarbeiten musste kennt vllt. das Verhältnis. Ausserdem sind Dinge wie Musizieren und Angeln Sachen neben dem eigentlichen Hauptfeld des Spiels mittlerweile ein netter Zeitvertreib geworden, was bei WoW bei der Itemhatz nicht der Fall war. In HDRO gehe ich in Instanzen um sie mal gesehen zu haben. In WOW um Items zu farmen.
@Aurengur da ich seit Mai einen 47er Char. habe dürfte klar sein wie "Casual" ich bin ;-)
Vetaro hat das was ich eigentlich meinte übrigens auch recht treffend in Schrift umgesetzt ;-)


----------



## Kaeras (19. Dezember 2008)

@Cyberflips ....
@Dagrimm

Jepp genau das was ich auch schon in Beitrag 29 hier in dem Thread "sagte"
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1307234

Es wird mittlerweile extra künstlich so dargestellt das permanent diese 10-11 Mio WoW-Spieler genannt werden ... dann wirft mal irgend jemand in die Runde es würden "nur" 400.000 HDRO spielen usw. Ja, dann sieht es krass aus aber es ist künstlich so gewollt. Würde man einfach mal nur den DE-Markt sehen (und für den sollte buffed ja die Zeitschrift und das Portal "machen") sieht das ganze überhaupt nicht mehr nach so einer Übermacht von WoW aus! Wenn in Asien 6 Mio ... in Russland ... in Brasilien oder sonst wo Mio WoW spielen juckt mich das schlichtweg nicht, da es weder mein Markt ist noch ist es für mich in irgend einer Art relevant.

buffed testet doch und wenn ich dann aktuell sehe WoW Wertung 95% .... HDRO 88% .... WAR 86% fragt man sich wofür ein Test eine "Magazins für Rollenspieler" wenn das Spiel anschließend informationstechnisch "den Bach runter geht" weil keiner in der Redaktion "Lust" hat es zu spielen oder es privat nicht spielt. 

Mir kann keiner erzählen das wir in DE das gleiche Verhältnis der MMORPGs haben wie immer mit den 10-11 Mio WoW-Spielern zu den 300.000 - 400.000 HDRO / WAR usw. Spielern dargestellt wird. Ich glaube nicht das rein im DE-Markt auf alle MMORPGs 90% aller Spieler nur WoW spielen ... 

Und wie gesagt mir persönlich fehlt auch sowas wie "Was bekomme ich überhaupt für mein Geld" ... ein Einfluss der Abo-Gebühren in die Wertung

Auch Sachen wie Chat-Qualität (Spam), Qualität der GMs (Reaktionen, Kulanz, Zeit ....) ..., Support ... Umgang mit Gold-Sellern usw. sollten berücksichtigt werden, denn gerade bei solchen Sachen haben einige andere Spiele eindeutig mehr geleistet ... 

Housing? Von WoW verprochen ... HDRO, EQ2 und Co haben es ... für mich zB auch ein Argument was überhaupt keine Berücksichtung findet ... Da muss WoW zB ganz klar dann auch Abzüge bekommen usw. Oder werden solche klar rollenspieltechischen Features absichtlich nicht bewertet? Sinn des Handwerks? Einem PVE-Spiel wie HDRO wird dann aber im Gegenzug angekreidet das es einen schlechten PVP-Anteil hat und da wird dann kräftig angezogen? 

Ingame-Freundlichkeit? Sorry aber gerade in WoW fühle ich mich mittlerweile immer unwohler ... Skillungen und Ausrüstungen werden einem VORGESCHRIEBEN sonst DARF man nicht mit ... unfreundlich Spieler, gerne auch mal der eine oder andere möchtegern Gruppenleiter mit einem cholerischen Anfall usw. alles Sachen die mir so in der Forum und Konzentration nie in HDRO, EQ2, DAoC usw. aufgefallen sind ... 

Und wie auch gesagt in einer professionellen Redaktion die sich selbst als "Magazin für Rollenspieler" tituliert ... dürfen persönliche Spielvorlieben absolut keinerlei Einfluss haben ... alles andere wäre gegen jede Objektivität eines seriösen Magazins und vor allem eines seriösen Tests. Mittlerweile hat man ja schon den Eindruck das teils Hobby zum Beruf gemacht wird ... das kann man gerne machen *g*, aber dann muss man auch so ehrlich sein und sich ggf. "buffed das Magazin für WoWler" nennen ...

Und nochmal das Argument nur 1-2 Leute spielen selber HDRO IST KEIN ARGUMENT ... Man hat Arbeitsverträge o.ä. bekommt seinen Lohn und letztendlich sollte dann "Cheffe" sagen wer was zu machen hat ... Sieht zumindest in 99% aller Firmen so aus *g*


----------



## Madrake (19. Dezember 2008)

@ Cyberflips - so sehe ich das, WoW hat 11 Millionen aktive User auf der Welt (man bedenke russischsprachige Server usw.) - wieviele User sind davon auf den deutschsprachigen Servern unterwegs sind?

Ich finde es ansich schade, von buffed.de, dass es nur einen Redakteur gibt, der aktiv HdRO spielt, und Testberichte usw. verfasst. Der Zweittester spielt es nur so am Rande, damit man die obligatorischen zwei Tester hat.


Vom Spielsystem das Turbine/ Codemasters vorgibt für Lotro wird das wohl nie so auf die Linie von Mainstream werden/ sein.

- man braucht, für manch einen, länger um zu leveln. - (im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz, bei der man in 3 Tage auf Level 60 ist - auch ohne sich zu beeilen)
- man ist "verpflichtet" Questexte ausführlich zu lesen.
- GM's greifen härter durch (ich sage nur Beleidungen im Handelchannel[Nordhöhen] auf Morthond - hab keine Screenshots gemacht wie Vetaro, drehte sich aber irgendwie über zwei absurde Charnamen)
- viel weniger PvP als die Konkurrenz
- keine AddOns möglich - man muss mit den vorgegebenen Mitteln auskommen die Turbine/ CM vorgeben.
- Spielprinzip von Lotro weicht auch ab von andren MMORPG's, da steckt nicht nur leveln, raiden nur im Vordergrund... - sondern mitunter auch viel die Umgebung ansehen - die wirklich mitreißend wirkt.


Allein schon von den Punkten zu urteilen, wenn diese Turbine/ CM so beibehält wie sie im moment sind, wird es kaum Mainstream werden. Und ja ich bin für die Randgruppe, und möchte keinsterweise wieder so etwas spielen das Mainstream ist/ werden soll.

- da regiert nur die Masse, je mehr Leute das Spiel anzieht desto mehr Geld...
- Durch die vielen User, geht auch die Atmosphäre im Spiel unter, und auch RP-technisch wird da wohl kaum noch was gerissen.
- Verbaler Umgangston? Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung hatte, je mehr Werbung über WoW gemacht wurde, desto mehr ging die Deutscheingamesprache den Bach runter. Will ich mal so ausdrücken.
- Gruppensuche - hm, das meiste was man immer suchen konnte war PvP Gruppen (BG's, besonders extrem seitdem es Dailyquests in BG's gibt) - Instanzengruppen (egal was) - kein Bedarf - oder wirklich sehr rar. - also PvE seitdem so gut wie tote Hose, auch wenn im gleichen Zug Dailyquests für Instanzen dazugepatcht wurden.
- Frage bleibt weiterhin offen, ist WoW wirklich nur auf Quantität aus - also Massenware? In Bezug auf alles, was das Spiel hergibt? Oder kommt es mir nur so vor... - man wurde seit BC wirklich mit Inhalten erschlagen, die man nie so recht nutzen konnte, da man kaum/ keine Gruppe dafür gefunden hatte - also wozu werden dann Inhalte gebracht die kaum/ nie genutzt werden, oder kein Interesse finden?


Naja egal... - ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Lotro. Und es soll auch ein "Underground"MMORPG bleiben, da es wie gesagt dem Mainstream nach dem heutigem Stand nicht zusagen wird.


----------



## Gorathorn (19. Dezember 2008)

Das Randgruppendasein als Lotro-Spieler finde ich überwiegend gut. So wird ein gewisses Niveau erreicht und gehalten, wo bekanntlich kein anderes MMO mitkommt (Community).

Trotzdem kann ich mich wie in vielen anderen Beiträgen von mir nur wiederholen: Buffed sollte sowohl im Web als auch auf dem Papier ihre Titelzeile ändern in: "Buffed - Das Magazin für WOW-Spieler".
Ob nun 75% der Leser nur WoW spielen hin oder her...Der Titel trügt ganz einfach. Buffed ist wirklich nur ein WoW-Fanboy-Projekt. Mir persönlich hängt WoW bis zum Boden zum Hals heraus, weil man nichts anderes liest oder hört. Buffed hängt mir mit seinem geheuchelten "Das Magazin für Rollenspieler" auch zum Hals heraus, da es wie gesagt fast ausschließlich nur um WoW geht.  ABER meine persönliche Meinung interessiert hier nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht von der aktuellen Papierausgabe, und werde erst wieder ein Buffed-Magazin kaufen, wenn es seinem Titel gerecht wird und einem für fast 6 Euro (!) auch ein wenig Nicht-WoW-Futter bietet. Das einzige im Heft über Lotro war der Test, der mich im direkten Vergleich mit dem WoW-Addon-Test sprachlos machte und mich dann in einen Lachkrampf trieb. Sowas inkompetentes...ungerechtes...und...ich brauche es garnicht weiter ausführen, es wurde eh schon alles gesagt. Fachlich ist Buffed einfach eine Lachnummer, ein WoW-Fanboyheft.


----------



## Drailin (19. Dezember 2008)

HI Leute

Also ich muss mal vorweg sagen Lotro ist toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . JA wird sind eine Randgruppe und das ist auch gut so, denn man kann in Lotro immer noch gepflegt
Questen und in Instanzen gehn. Und mann wird nicht bevor man in ne gruppe eingeladen wird nach seiner Ausrüstung gefragt. Im Allgemeinen sind auch die Mitspieler alle sehr nett, allso ich hab da bis jetzt noch keine A****löcher getroffen.

Um auch noch was zum Buffed Magazin zu sagen (ich bin Abonent) ich würde mir wirklich mehr andere Ínhalte wünschen, nicht nur über Lotro sondern auch über andere MMO`s, es gibt ja genung die auch teilweise wesentlich bessere Inhalte haben als wow zwar net so massig Inhalte dafür aber gute.

Also Buffed sollte aufjedenfall mehr über andere MMO`s berichten für WoW gibts genung andere sonderhefte.


----------



## AntoniusPius (19. Dezember 2008)

Bei anderen Magazinen verläuft das weniger Subtil:

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/wertungskast..._von_moria.html


http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/wertungskast..._lich_king.html


Man bemerke Grafik!

http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/rollenspiel..._lich_king.html


Es gibt so viele Punkte bei denen man Lotro schlechter bewerten kann, aber ddie Grafik gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Dezember 2008)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Bei anderen Magazinen verläuft das weniger Subtil:
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/wertungskast..._von_moria.html
> 
> ...




Ja, ich finde das auch enorm wenig subtil. HdRO hat in der gesamtwertung ja gigantische sechs punkte weniger,  und in der Grafik einen(!)[sic!] ganzen Punkt weniger gekriegt. Man merkt, wie unheimlich tendenziell und voreingenommen die Gamestar-Autoren sind - die dreschen einem ihre meinung ja direkt ein!


Deutlich subtiler und glaubhafter da die User-Wertung für WotLK, bei 50% Wertung. das ist definitiv eine unverfälschte und professionell reflektierte Meinung.


----------



## simoni (19. Dezember 2008)

Das ist der Grund, warum ich mir nur noch selten die GameStar kaufe. Die Inkompetenz im Bereich HdRO ist mir schon damals aufgefallen, also sie von irgendeinem neuen Buch berichtet haben. Fehler über Fehler...
Wie ich GameStar kenne, haben sie wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal einen 50er mit dem sie nach Moria konnten, sondern haben einfach die Vorführvideos von Turbine/CM genutzt für ihre Bewertung. 
6/10 Punkte für die Grafik sagt ja wohl schon fast alles aus....: als Minus "generelle Detailarmut" anzugeben ist einfach lachhaft.
Umso genüßlicher betrachte ich die Leserbewertungen Hdro <-> WotLk   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntoniusPius (19. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Deutlich subtiler und glaubhafter da die User-Wertung für WotLK, bei 50% Wertung. das ist definitiv eine unverfälschte und professionell reflektierte Meinung.



6 Punkte sind bei Gamestar ein enormer Unterschied und schwer zu rechtfertigen. Wenn man den Punkt bei Quest oder Charaktere abgezogen hätte würde ich das vielleicht noch nachvollziehen können. Aber die Grafik in lotro ist einfach besser und selbst WoW Fanboys geben das zu. Und die 50% Wertung is natürlich schwachsinn. Ich selbst hab Wotlk mit 90% bewertet.


----------



## Nimble (19. Dezember 2008)

Hm. Im Prinzip ist es mir ziemlich egal welche Wertungen WoW oder HDRO bekommen. Aber das mit der Grafikwertung überrascht mich schon. Bei HDRO nennt der Tester "Detailarmut" als Grund der Abwertung und gibt gleichzeitig WoW ein Punkt mehr? Da fragt man sich wirklich ob der Junge seine Augen am Hintern hatte und drauf saß als er Moria testete.

Die einzige Erklährung die mir einfallen würde, wären die Anzeigefehler in der ungepatchten Version (Bardenlaute in der Luft hängend oder z.B. die "T-Haltung" der Chars) aber das ist eine Sache die mit 100% Sicherheit gepatcht wird (und ein Teil davon schon gepatcht wurde) und daher auch kein Wertungskriterium. Detailarmut ist eigentlich das was mich komplett den Kopf schütteln lässt...Also die platte Bombongrafik von WoW ist nicht mal Ansatzweise so detailiert wie Hdro. Hat er alles runtergedreht und mit Low-Texturen gespielt?

Ich habe mal gehört das bei ein paar Leuten die DX10 Schatten flakerten, das kommt wohl hier und da noch vor. Alles eine Sache der Grafik und Treibereinstellung. Wirkliche Graifkbugs hatte ich bis jetzt nie. Kann man diesen Test ernst nehmen? Klar wenn man will. Ich kanns nicht. Aber ich kann gut damit leben, da es mich nicht interessiert und ich weiß, wie Moria auf meinem Rechner aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonesC (19. Dezember 2008)

Also, das Heft ist nie und nimmer 5 Euro wert, egal ob viel oder wenig was von  Herr der Ringe Online steht dafür. der Preis ist allgemein eine frecheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich kaufe sie mir damit ich auf dem Weg zur arbeit was lesen kann^^

und ja leider ist das Heft zu W-doof lastig^^

ich schau es mir jetzt noch ein paar Monate an, und dann werde ich entscheiden ob ich noch das Geld dafür ausgeben werde, denn sonst kann ich es hier oder allgemein im Inet lesen^^


----------



## Spitfire89 (19. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat Geschlechtsverkehr HdRO _und_ WoW übertroffen, dennoch haben sie dazu noch nicht genug geschrieben. Ich denke ich mache nen neuen Thread auf und spreche das mal an. Schliesslich ist ja *meine Meinung* eigentlich schon immer _der_ Grund für die Themenauswahl hier gewesen.



Auch wenn es nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat,aber...
Junge du nervst,hast nichts besseres zu tun als hier ständig deine dummen Sprüche/Kommentare und schlechte Laune auszulassen oder was.
Wenn man das liest was du hier manchmal hinklatscht kann man denken das du dich für unglaublich schlau und toll hälts.
Solltes vielleicht einfach mal ruhig sein und nicht andere Menschen mit dein Mist nerven,du bist ja schließlich nicht der Mittelpunkt der Menschheit.
Ich wette in den Onlinegames läufst du auch durch die Welt und meinst andere Personen mit dein dümmlichen Mist zu belehren wenn dir was nicht in den Sinn passt.


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. Dezember 2008)

Nur weil du nicht kapierst worauf er hinaus will, ist das noch lange kein Argument ihm an den Karren zu fahren. Les mal genauer, überleg mal etwas, vielleicht kommst du auch nich auf den Trichter was der Inhalt seiner Message war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (19. Dezember 2008)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Bei anderen Magazinen verläuft das weniger Subtil:
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/wertungskast..._von_moria.html
> 
> [...]




...also - bin ebenso sprachlos über die 6/10 bei Grafik, und auch das "detail armut"...

Auf was haben die getestet? auf dem minimalsten vom minimalen, was Lotro zulässt? (Hardwaremäßig?) - dann könnte das schon hinkommen, bei Grafik komplett abgespeckt, keine Bodentexturen usw...

- aber nicht mit Grafikauflösung Mittel und höher...

naja egal, die die Lotro spielen, wissen woran sie sind, und das ist auch gut so. Den Medien ist es ansich ja auch egal, da sich das Medium (Lotro) womöglich schlecht verkaufen lässt. Es spielen doch zu viele (im Gegensatz zu Lotro) WoW. Sollen die Medien doch WoW noch weiter ausschlachten, bis es nichts mehr hergibt. Klar wäre ich auch ein wenig dafür für ein klein wenig mehr Abwechslung im Buffed-Magazin (man sehe sich nur die Rubrik Tipps und Guides an - im aktuellen Heftchen)...

Ein klein wenig mehr "Quer-Beet" tut auch der Rubrik Tipps + Guides gut. Wenn man nicht bei vielen Spielern in den Verruf kommen will das da ein Spiel besonders im Vordergrund steht. Und wenn man als Aushängeschild die Aufschrift "Das Magazin/ Portal für (Online)Rollenspiele" hat.

Soll nun nicht heißen das man mehr Guides für Lotro einbinden sollte, soll mehr oder weniger heißen, das man schon beim überfliegen vom Inhaltsverzeichnis schon sieht wo der eindeutige Schwerpunkt der Zeitung liegt. Von den Testberichtlängen kann man noch nicht alleine urteilen mit 12 Seiten WoW und 10 Seiten (davon 3 Werbung) Lotro.


mfg


----------



## Avangus (19. Dezember 2008)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Bei anderen Magazinen verläuft das weniger Subtil:
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/wertungskast..._von_moria.html
> 
> ...




Diese Wertung wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Der Tester für die Gamestar ist ein gewisser Knut Gollert, also der gleiche Typ, der den Artikel über Wrath of the Lich King im Buffed-Magazin geschrieben hat.... Das sagt doch schon alles. Im Übrigen outet er sich selber als WoW-Fanboy.... Das nenn ich objektive Bewertung!


----------



## Spitfire89 (19. Dezember 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Nur weil du nicht kapierst worauf er hinaus will, ist das noch lange kein Argument ihm an den Karren zu fahren. Les mal genauer, überleg mal etwas, vielleicht kommst du auch nich auf den Trichter was der Inhalt seiner Message war...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab schon kapiert worauf er hinaus will,aber Leute wie er die gehn mir nun mal unglaublich auf die Nerven.
Ich meinte das für mich HdRO mitlerweile einfach besser ist als WoW und das ich finde das einfach mal mehr drüber berichtet werden sollte,da es auch genug Leute gibt die das auch meinen von den HdrO Spielern und eben ne Tatsache ist das viel zu viel über WoW berichtet wird obwohl es kaum großartige Neuerungen gibt.
Also muss er nicht mit so einer dummen Antwort dazu kommen.Bin ja nicht der erste der sich solche dummen Sachen anhören kann,irgendwann ist auch mal gut.Er klickt sich hier eben quer durchs Forum und meint in fast jeden 2.Satz alles besser wissen zu müssen und tut eben wie gesagt als wenn er extrem schlau ist und von alles die Ahnung hat und ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige der sich davon genervt fühlt.
Man kann sich genauso gut sein Teil dazu denken und einfach mal gar nichts schreiben fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. Dezember 2008)

Leute wie du(*) gehen mir auch auf den Keks, mecker ich dich deswegen an? Nö. Also. Ich sehe da einfach keinen Grund in irgend einer Form rumzusticheln, ausser dass du dich profilieren willst. Denn: wenn man sich sowas sagen will, wie du ihm - dafür gibt's die PN-Box. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











(*) Ist durchaus völlig verallgemeinernd zu verstehen, nur um das schonmal als möglichen Streitherd auszuschließen.


----------



## grunzhart (19. Dezember 2008)

Wieso regt Ihr Euch eigentlich auf? Wertungen sind Wertungen, also subjektive Urteile.
Die kann man teilen oder halt ablehnen. Aber wozu sich aufregen?
Interessant an den Magazinen ist doch nicht wirklich die Bewertung, sondern welche Informationen über ein Spiel zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
Wenn diese falsch oder wenigstens irreführend sind, dann kann man sich in der Tat aufregen. Schließlich erhält man dann ja nicht die Leistung, für die man letztlich gezahlt hat. 
Persönlich informiere ich mich lieber durch Vorabberichte im Internet, mithilfe von Demo- oder Testversionen oder indem ich mir ein Spiel vielleicht beim Verleih ausleihe und es selber teste. Auf die Testberichte kann ich verzichten. Wer solche Artikel nicht missen will, findet derlei aber auch massenweise kostenlos im Internet. 
Es gibt also m.E. selten einen Grund, sich ein Magazin zu kaufen. Vielleicht mal, um sich eine ausführliche Vorschau anzusehen oder aufgrund diverser Programme auf den DVDs oder so. Aber sicher nicht wegen der Testberichte.
Also, wenn Euch ein Magazin nicht gefällt, dann kauft es einfach nicht! Fertig, Ende, Aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spitfire89 (19. Dezember 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Leute wie du(*) gehen mir auch auf den Keks, mecker ich dich deswegen an? Nö. Also. Ich sehe da einfach keinen Grund in irgend einer Form rumzusticheln, ausser dass du dich profilieren willst. Denn: wenn man sich sowas sagen will, wie du ihm - dafür gibt's die PN-Box.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. Dezember 2008)

Egal ist es dir anscheinend nicht, sonst hättest du dir diesen Beitrag auch gespart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie dem auch sei, es geht hier um Meinungen. Jemand hat mal den Spruch vom Stapel gelassen: "Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher: jeder hat eins." und liegt damit garnicht so daneben: nichts anderes sagt der Beitrag um den es hier geht aus. Was es daran zu meckern gibt: keine Ahnung, aber du tust es. Wenn du also keinen Wert auf die Meinungen anderer Leute legst, warum bist du dann in einem Forum wie diesem? Ach, ich vermute es: du willst deine Meinung kundtun, stimmts? Wenn ich richtig gelegen habe, dann fänd' ich es supi-dupi, wenn du dann auch anderen ihre Meinung lässt, auch wenn sie (deiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung nach) Klugscheisserei oder weiß-der-Teufel-was ist. Mehr hab ich zu deiner "interessanten These" nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Spitfire89 (19. Dezember 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Egal ist es dir anscheinend nicht, sonst hättest du dir diesen Beitrag auch gespart.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ob es mir egal war oder nicht kannst du wohl kaum beurteilen oder ?
Es geht nicht um die Meinung sondern um dieses dumme Kommentar dazu,dass hat nichts mit Meinung zu tun sondern ist einfach nur total dumm.
Und hab ich gesagt das ich kein Wert auf die Meinung anderer lege ? Nein,ich bin hier angemeldet weil mir danach war,ausserdem merkst du Schlaukopf wohl selbst nicht das du hier auch grade deine Meinung kundtust und ich lass doch andern ihre Meinung (wenn sie zum Thema gehört) also was hast du denn ?
Und wenn du nicht mehr dazu zu sagen hast wie wärs dann wenn du mir mit dein Kram nicht weiter auf die Nerven gehst ? DANKE !
Ich hab was geschrieben,Vetaro hat ein dummes Kommentar dazu abgegeben (und wie schon gesagt nicht das 1.mal)und ich hab meine Antwort dazu gegeben fertig,du mischt das hier nur grade auf in dem du dich in Sachen einmischt die dich überhaupt nichts anzugehn haben,also lass es jetzt mal gut sein und lass mich damit in Ruhe,PUNKT FERTIG AUS.


----------



## Sinmurder (19. Dezember 2008)

mach ma einer /closed hier, sonst vermöbeln sich die beiden hier noch, stehen sich ja in nichts nach, ts ts

mfg


----------



## Spitfire89 (19. Dezember 2008)

Naja closed muss das hier nun nicht,für mich ist die Sache nun Abgeschlossen^^
(Ausser es kommt doch noch irgendwas)


----------



## Melethron (19. Dezember 2008)

@ Spitfire

Welcome to the real world, Spitfire. Du befindest dich im Dialog mit den selbsternannten Forengöttern ;-) Laß dich nicht ärgern und schön zu lesen das es noch Andere gibt. *g* Knurri ist ein Fanboy von Vetaro, also da ist jedes Wort umsonst. Laß es gut sein.

@ Topic

Im Vergleich zum Branchenprimus ja, aber das heißt ja nix. Es ist gut das es Alternativen gibt und HdRO füllt seine Nische sehr sehr gut. Ich hoffe das es noch lange sich behaupten kann. Ich glaube das HdRo Spieler, wenn sie wirklich Feuer gefangen haben, treuer sind als die vom großen Konkurrenten.


----------



## Spitfire89 (19. Dezember 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> @ Spitfire
> 
> Welcome to the real world, Spitfire. Du befindest dich im Dialog mit den selbsternannten Forengöttern ;-) Laß dich nicht ärgern und schön zu lesen das es noch Andere gibt. *g* Knurri ist ein Fanboy von Vetaro, also da ist jedes Wort umsonst. Laß es gut sein.
> 
> ...




Vielen dank für die Unterstützung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,ein Kampf gegen Forengötter und Fanboy's kann der normal Sterbliche wohl nicht gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das HdRO Spieler treuer sind als die von andern Spielen glaube ich auch,hat auch schon mal jemand gemeint das HdRO auch noch mit nur 100.000 Spielern laufen würde weil die meisten Spieler treu bleiben und das dass Spiel ständig erweitert und verbessert wird werde ich wohl auch treu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinmurder (19. Dezember 2008)

Nö, sie sind nicht treuer weil es HdrO Spieler, sie sind treuer weil es mit weniger Masse einfach intimer in der Community ist/wird/sein kann und sowas einen eben enorm bindet an einem Spiel. Ich selbst habe in einem wirklich gutem WoW Umfeld gespielt und hätte das Spiel nicht gewechselt, nie im Leben, wenn das soziale Umfeld zum Spiel, mein persönliches Umfeld wie Gilde/Sippe, Friendlist und Raid, sich so langsam in Luft aufgelöst hätte...

mfG


----------



## Melethron (19. Dezember 2008)

Spitfire89 schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Unterstützung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gern geschehen. Auf welchem Server spielst du?

@ Sinmurder

Das stimmt, aber das gilt für jedes game.


----------



## Spitfire89 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke das viele HdRO Spieler aber auch treu sind weil es eben einfach HdR ist und jeder weiss das es Millionen Fans davon gibt und viele haben sich wohl auch deswegen für HdRO entschieden,ich selbst hab auch Jahre drauf gewartet das so ein Spiel rauskommt und hab mich auch dementsprechend gefreut und da sich das Spiel wie gesagt sehr gut entwickelt gibt es kein Grund es zu verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Melethron

Ich spiel auf Belegear wie so viele andere auch^^


----------



## Melethron (19. Dezember 2008)

Spitfire89 schrieb:


> @Melethron
> 
> Ich spiel auf Belegear wie so viele andere auch^^



Das ist schade, ich spiele auf Maiar ;-)


----------



## Spitfire89 (19. Dezember 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> Das ist schade, ich spiele auf Maiar ;-)




Achso,ja ich bin mehr der RP Spieler mitlerweile darum spiel ich auch da,hatte mal ein am Anfang auf Maiar (eigentlich zum Test auf jeden Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
aber als mir dann einer übern Weg gelaufen ist der Kekskrümmel oder so hieß hab ich gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (19. Dezember 2008)

Da ich starke Zweifel habe ob ich das RP durchhalten würde, ging ich auf Nummer sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei es auch Leute geben soll mit sagen wir mal unpassenden Namen die trotzdem ihre Figur gut beherrschen und nett sind. Doch gerade in der HdR (O) Welt habe ich volles Verständnis für RP-Freunde und ihre Server, ebenso gehe ich davon aus das man auf einem NIcht-RP Server da gnädiger mit den Usern umgeht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lotroszene_Gandalf (19. Dezember 2008)

Buffed = WoW

das ist wohl leider wahr aber auch irgendwo ne notwendigkeit bei 11 millionen spielern. mit Die WoW-Spieler sind eben immer noch die Hauptzielgruppe der mmo-portale.

mfg
Gandalf


----------



## Melethron (19. Dezember 2008)

lotroszene_Gandalf schrieb:


> Buffed = WoW
> 
> das ist wohl leider wahr aber auch irgendwo ne notwendigkeit bei 11 millionen spielern. mit Die WoW-Spieler sind eben immer noch die Hauptzielgruppe der mmo-portale.
> 
> ...



Auch da ist leider (?) was wahres dran. Jeder Topf braucht seinen Deckel und bei so einer großen Zielgruppe ist es nur klar das sich eine Zeitschrift die sich ja von den Abnehmern "ernährt" auf die größte Zielgruppe konzentriert. Besser als nix. Zumindest gehen die anderen Anbieter nicht ganz unter.


----------



## AntoniusPius (19. Dezember 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> @ Spitfire
> 
> Welcome to the real world, Spitfire. Du befindest dich im Dialog mit den selbsternannten Forengöttern ;-) Laß dich nicht ärgern und schön zu lesen das es noch Andere gibt. *g* Knurri ist ein Fanboy von Vetaro, also da ist jedes Wort umsonst. Laß es gut sein.




Du wagst es die selbsterklärten Götter des Zynismus und der Ironischen Kommentare anzuzweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

@Topic: Ein Test der von 150000 gelesen wird und als Objektiv vermarktet wird sollte nicht so Subjektiv daherkommen.


----------



## Melethron (19. Dezember 2008)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Du wagst es die selbsterklärten Götter des Zynismus und der Ironischen Kommentare anzuzweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das "wage" ich schon seit geraumer Zeit, weil es mir einfach auf den Keks geht wie man mit einer Art und Weise von  den Jüngern vom Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben unterstellt, hier Meinung macht. Dieses Forum ist nicht stellvertretend für HdRO, obwohl sich die Forengötter gerne im Glanze der sonst sehr guten Community sonnen ;-)


----------



## Windhawk (20. Dezember 2008)

Ach die Buben sind sie nicht süß.... 
Wie sie sich anranzen ob WoW jezz besser oder schlechter is als Lotro, letzteres kam halt nicht so gut an bei der großen Masse ich mein 300.000 gegen 11. 000.000 .... das ist schon bemerkenswert und ich finde es ja auch lustig wie manche hier Versuchen WoW runter zu machen WoW ist einfach geil und es spielen unheimlich viele das ist der GRund wieso Buffed und das Buffed magazin 75% aus WoW bestehen .... ich mein wo ist das Problem?!?! Die wollen hier ja verkaufen.... jemine


----------



## Melethron (20. Dezember 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Ach die Buben sind sie nicht süß....
> Wie sie sich anranzen ob WoW jezz besser oder schlechter is als Lotro, letzteres kam halt nicht so gut an bei der großen Masse ich mein 300.000 gegen 11. 000.000 .... das ist schon bemerkenswert und ich finde es ja auch lustig wie manche hier Versuchen WoW runter zu machen WoW ist einfach geil und es spielen unheimlich viele das ist der GRund wieso Buffed und das Buffed magazin 75% aus WoW bestehen .... ich mein wo ist das Problem?!?! Die wollen hier ja verkaufen.... jemine



Würde ich soweit unterschreiben dein post, außer den ersten Satz....überflüssig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (20. Dezember 2008)

Wieso werden eigentlich immer diese angeblich vorhandenen 11 Millionen durch den Raum geschoben, als sei dies ein Argument? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn es über ein Spiel nichts zu berichten gibt, ist es doch egal, wieviele Spieler dieses Spiel aktuell spielen oder nicht.
Ich dachte immer, der Satz mit den Milliarden Fliegen sei Allgemeingut....


----------



## Windhawk (20. Dezember 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Wieso werden eigentlich immer diese angeblich vorhandenen 11 Millionen durch den Raum geschoben, als sei dies ein Argument?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm gut das wir drüber gesprochen haben .... hauptsache was gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hm
über wow gibt es x mal mehr zu berichten als über hdro.... das nur am rande


----------



## Vetaro (20. Dezember 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> hmm gut das wir drüber gesprochen haben .... hauptsache was gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst mit den ganzen News und so, sondern auch sachen wie World of Warcraft in 5.040 x 1.050, Spieler können charaktergeschlechter ändern lassen oder WoW-Figuren aus papier falten?

Ja du hast recht, das Spiel brodelt vor Nachrichtenwert.


----------



## Windhawk (20. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Du meinst mit den ganzen News und so, sondern auch sachen wie World of Warcraft in 5.040 x 1.050, Spieler können charaktergeschlechter ändern lassen oder WoW-Figuren aus papier falten?
> 
> Ja du hast recht, das Spiel brodelt vor Nachrichtenwert.


Du hörst nicht zufällig den Buffed Cast oder? 
ahh stimmt ja grad kam ne Meldung rein in Moria isn Zwerg in nen Brunnen gefallen.... is viel interessanter


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Dezember 2008)

Buffed Cast... ich bitte dich, das ist lediglich eine Anreihung von schlechten Witzen und sticheleien gegen alles was nicht 11 Mio. Asiaten spielen... ups...


----------



## Windhawk (20. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Buffed Cast... ich bitte dich, das ist lediglich eine Anreihung von schlechten Witzen und sticheleien gegen alles was nicht 11 Mio. Asiaten spielen... ups...


Deine Meinung... ich finds cool und Asiaten spielen eher Starcraft..... hmm du hast ja echt ahnung von dem was du redest danke für die Bereicherung dieses Forums


----------



## Melethron (20. Dezember 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Du hörst nicht zufällig den Buffed Cast oder?
> ahh stimmt ja grad kam ne Meldung rein in Moria isn Zwerg in nen Brunnen gefallen.... is viel interessanter



Hm, meiner Meinung nach informiert buffed nur nach der Mehrheit. Sie wollen eben die Mehrheit bedienen und Geld verdienen ;-) Die Qualität von WoW oder von HdRO bleiben bei euren Äußerungen jedenfalls außen vor. Beide Spiele haben ihre Pros und Cons, der Geschmack entscheidet. Zur Verdeutlichung: in der Sportszene wird ja auch überwiegend vom den Führenden berichtet und nicht vom Mittelfeld, egal wie interessant das auch sein mag.


----------



## Windhawk (20. Dezember 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> Hm, meiner Meinung nach informiert buffed nur nach der Mehrheit. Sie wollen eben die Mehrheit bedienen und Geld verdienen ;-) Die Qualität von WoW oder von HdRO bleiben bei euren Äußerungen jedenfalls außen vor. Beide Spiele haben ihre Pros und Cons, der Geschmack entscheidet. Zur Verdeutlichung: in der Sportszene wird ja auch überwiegend vom den Führenden berichtet und nicht vom Mittelfeld, egal wie interessant das auch sein mag.


Ja schon und keiner beschwert sich darüber das in der SPORTschau nur Fussball gezeigt wird und nicht Basketball, soll ich jetzt auch weinen weil ich Basketball spiele nein! Es is mir einfach scheiß egal! Trotzdem hat WoW einfach auch Qualitativ Gameplay mäßig a weng mehr drauf als HdrO finde ich..... meine Meinung..... und die von 11 Millionen anderern wobei ich Hdro auch toll finde


----------



## grunzhart (20. Dezember 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> hmm gut das wir drüber gesprochen haben .... hauptsache was gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ob es über WoW mehr zu berichten gibt oder nicht, hängt nicht davon ab, wieviele Spieler es in WoW gibt.
Um Logik kommst Du auch nicht mit einem schmissigen Spruch herum, mit dem Du beweisen willst, wie unglaublich cool Du bist...oder überspielen möchtest, den Satz nicht verstanden zu haben....
Was die 11 Millionen an für sich angeht, so relativiert sich diese Zahl, sobald man bedenkt, dass hierbei erstens der asiatische Markt eingerechnet ist, an dem allein etwa 6 Millionen Chinesen partizipieren. Dazu kommen noch Koreaner, Japaner und viele mehr.
Der Rest verteilt sich dann auf Amerika und Europa. Zieht man Asien ab, ist die Differenz nicht mehr so immens.
Zweitens werden in dieser Summe zahlreiche Karteileichen aufgeführt. Und das wird so bleiben, bis die Server abgeschaltet werden.
Ob WoW ein geiles Spiel ist, muss allerdings letztlich jeder für sich entscheiden. Dir gefällt es, anderen auch, noch anderen wiederum nicht. Das ist nicht objektivierbar. Feststellen kann man nur, dass es vielen gefällt. Mehr aber auch nicht. Masse ist kein Indiz für irgendeine Qualität. Auch der größte Mist (z.B. Big Brother) kann Masse erreichen.


----------



## Windhawk (20. Dezember 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Ob es über WoW mehr zu berichten gibt oder nicht, hängt nicht davon ab, wieviele Spieler es in WoW gibt.
> Um Logik kommst Du auch nicht mit einem schmissigen Spruch herum, mit dem Du beweisen willst, wie unglaublich cool Du bist...oder überspielen möchtest, den Satz nicht verstanden zu haben....
> Was die 11 Millionen an für sich angeht, so relativiert sich diese Zahl, sobald man bedenkt, dass hierbei erstens der asiatische Markt eingerechnet ist, an dem allein etwa 6 Millionen Chinesen partizipieren. Dazu kommen noch Koreaner, Japaner und viele mehr.
> Der Rest verteilt sich dann auf Amerika und Europa. Zieht man Asien ab, ist die Differenz nicht mehr so immens.
> ...


An dem 6 Millionen Chinesen partizipieren , hast du Germanistik studiert...  siehst du dich intelektuell gehoben?! Du bist hier in keinem Wissenschaftsforum... also aknnst du ruhig ganz normal reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich habe nie gesagt das ich mich cool fühle sodnern ich vertrete nur meine Meinung wie du vllt bemerkt hättest wenn du meine anderen Posts gelesen hättest ... vorallem meinen letzten


----------



## grunzhart (20. Dezember 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> meine Meinung..... und die von 11 Millionen anderern



Das nenn ich mal eine ausgeprägte multiple Persönlichkeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (20. Dezember 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Ja schon und keiner beschwert sich darüber das in der SPORTschau nur Fussball gezeigt wird und nicht Basketball, soll ich jetzt auch weinen weil ich Basketball spiele nein! Es is mir einfach scheiß egal! Trotzdem hat WoW einfach auch Qualitativ Gameplay mäßig a weng mehr drauf als HdrO finde ich..... meine Meinung..... und die von 11 Millionen anderern wobei ich Hdro auch toll finde



So schauts aus, die Medien berichten davon was die Breite Masse sehen/lesen möchte. Egal wie gut oder schlecht das ist. Es geht um das Geschäft. Oder gibt es sonderlich viele Artikel über z.B. FFXI und GW? Mir gefallen beide Spiele, wobei der Raid Fan bei WoW eindeutig besser aufgehoben ist. Der RP Fan ganz klar bei HdRO.


----------



## Windhawk (20. Dezember 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal eine ausgeprägte multiple Persönlichkeit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da viel dir jetzt wohl kein Gegenargument ein schwach.. ganz schwach...^^


----------



## grunzhart (20. Dezember 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> So schauts aus, die Medien berichten davon was die Breite Masse sehen/lesen möchte. Egal wie gut oder schlecht das ist. Es geht um das Geschäft. Oder gibt es sonderlich viele Artikel über z.B. FFXI und GW? Mir gefallen beide Spiele, wobei der Raid Fan bei WoW eindeutig besser aufgehoben ist. Der RP Fan ganz klar bei HdRO.


Weitgehend richtig, nur dass die 11 Millionen nicht komplett in Deutschland hocken, sondern überwiegend in Asien.
Wie gesagt, auf Deutschland runtergerechnet kommt man zu anderen Relationen als man sie im Sportbereich etwa im Verhältnis von Basketball zu Fußball findet. 
Allerdings sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass das deutsche Fernsehen nicht nur über Fußball ausführlich berichtet. Diesbezüglich ist das Angebot besser als der Ruf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (20. Dezember 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Da viel dir jetzt wohl kein Gegenargument ein schwach.. ganz schwach...^^


Argumente gabs schon vorher. Wirst sie schon noch finden.
Kannst Du auch noch was anderes, als nur Sprüche zu klopfen?


----------



## Windhawk (20. Dezember 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Weitgehend richtig, nur dass die 11 Millionen nicht komplett in Deutschland hocken, sondern überwiegend in Asien.
> Wie gesagt, auf Deutschland runtergerechnet kommt man zu anderen Relationen als man sie im Sportbereich etwa im Verhältnis von Basketball zu Fußball findet.
> Allerdings sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass das deutsche Fernsehen nicht nur über Fußball ausführlich berichtet. Diesbezüglich ist das Angebot besser als der Ruf.
> 
> ...


Halllooooo in Asien gibt es wenig WoW Spieler ... oh mann ^^


----------



## grunzhart (20. Dezember 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Halllooooo in Asien gibt es wenig WoW Spieler ... oh mann ^^


Jaja....ganz bestimmt.....oO
Es gibt zwar mehr Starcraft als Warcraft, aber WoW ist dort mit mehreren Millionen vertreten.


----------



## Windhawk (20. Dezember 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Jaja....ganz bestimmt.....oO
> Es gibt zwar mehr Starcraft als Warcraft, aber WoW ist dort mit mehreren Millionen vertreten.


USA + EU =2 /3


----------



## Spitfire89 (20. Dezember 2008)

Also was nun besser ist ob WoW oder HdRO kann man über Jahre hinweg diskutieren das wird sich nie entschieden.
WoW ist zwar mitlerweile ziemlich veraltet aber es ist auch nach wie vor kein schlechtes Spiel weil es auch positive Sachen hat wie PvP usw.
Aber für Spielspaß für längere Zeit und auch wenn man nicht immer Zeit zum zocken hat finde ich ist HdRO besser,weil es einige Alternativen zum farmen usw um sich so mal die Zeit zu vertreiben,zb das prima RP,die Hobbys (naja im mom gibt es zwar nur Angeln als Hobby,aber sollen noch weitere folgen)das Housing und die sehr schön gemachte Welt.
Bei WoW KANN ein nach vielleicht ca 20 lvl langweilig werden weil es immer das gleiche ist nur von irgendjemanden Quest annehmen die erfüllen und aufsteigen,auf die dauert kann das für einig zu wenig Abwechslung sein.
Ich denke einer der wichtigen Gründe das WoW mehr Spieler hat als HdRO ist nur das A) Es WoW Jahre länger gibt und  Die Anforderungen sehr gering sind und es daher fast jeder zocken kann,für HdRO brauch man zum Teil einen sehr guten PC um es wirklich perfekt zu spielen,deswegen haben auch weniger Leute die Chance es zu zocken.
Und wie schon vor mir gesagt wurde,viele Spieler sind eben Asiaten wenn die alle wegfallen würden wären es sehr viel weniger Spieler.
Aber das mit den 11 Millionen finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glaubwürdig,ich denke das wurde nur in die Welt gesetzt um das Spiel nach wie vor gut darstehn zu lassen damit es sich in nächster Zeit mehr Menschen zulegen,aber wenn man bedenkt das in den letzten Monaten neue Onlinegames rausgekommen sind (HdRO,AoC,WAR usw) und das in den nächsten Monaten noch mehr dazu kommen hat Blizzard wohl mehr Spieler verloren als dazugewonnen weil wohl viele nach Jahren WoW einfach was neues,frisches ausprobieren wollen.
Ich hab mit WoW vor Jahren angefangen,aber mitlerweile ist es für mich nur noch eine Ablenkung wenn ich zu andern Games mal keine große Lust habe.


----------



## Spitfire89 (20. Dezember 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Halllooooo in Asien gibt es wenig WoW Spieler ... oh mann ^^





Ahja,darum wurde auch schon zig tausend mal berichtet wieviele Asiaten besonders in China WoW zocken und das durch Zeitbegrenzung die Chinesen dran gehindert werden es 24Std 7T die Woche zu zocken,weil es ja so wenige sind -.-


----------



## Vetaro (20. Dezember 2008)

Selbst als es noch weniger Spieler waren:
4,5 Millionen Europäer/Amerikaner
5,5 Millionen Asiaten 
(quelle)

Das sind keine zwei drittel.


Ich klinke mich allerdings, wie auch vorher, wieder soweit aus bis jemand was blödes sagt.
Also, jemand der es mir die antworten wert ist. Der Bart-typ da ist auch für mich zu viel.


----------



## grunzhart (20. Dezember 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> USA + EU =2 /3


Also wie Du auf DEN Wert kommst, würde ich zu gerne wissen, wenn selbst Schneesturm offiziell ganz andere Zahlen verkündet.
Demnach kämen 55% aus Asien.
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=695690


----------



## Moritz17 (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wenn man hier jetzt schon über die Spielerzahl in WoW diskutiert, würde ich gerne mal wissen ob jemand weiß wie viele Leute eigentlich HDRO spielen?
Ich habe noch nie irgendwelche offiziellen zahlen gesehen. Wenn es jemand wüsste, würde ich sehr dankbar sein wenn er es mit mir teilen würde.
Danke im vorraus

Gruß
Dormurg


----------



## Spittykovski (20. Dezember 2008)

wow - das war eigentlich eine ganz gute diskussion um das magazin und das portal buffed. Bis dieser Windhawk sich eingemischt hat...

@Dormurg
soviel ich weiss gibt es keine offiziellen zahlen zu HDRO


[PS: Not Spittykovski speaking]


----------



## Spitfire89 (20. Dezember 2008)

Also es heißt normal das ca 300.000-400.000 Menschen HdRO spielen,aber ich denke gerade mit MoM und den andern guten zusätzlichen Verbesserungen sind das einige mehr geworden.
Ich denke mal spätestens wenn die 1.000.000 Grenze überschritten ist wird das bekannt gegeben wieviele es sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (20. Dezember 2008)

Muss es denn wirklich sein?

Also ... ich persönlich fand zwar an HDRO jetzt nix Besonderes, verglichen mit dem, was ich persönlich will.

Aber "nur" 300.000 Spieler statt 10 Mio zu haben .. ich erkenne den Nachteil jetzt wirklich nicht. Ist doch wirklich egal, solange ihr keine Aktionäre von Turbine / Codemasters seid.^^


----------



## Avangus (20. Dezember 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Ach die Buben sind sie nicht süß....
> Wie sie sich anranzen ob WoW jezz besser oder schlechter is als Lotro, letzteres kam halt nicht so gut an bei der großen Masse ich mein 300.000 gegen 11. 000.000 .... das ist schon bemerkenswert und ich finde es ja auch lustig wie manche hier Versuchen WoW runter zu machen WoW ist einfach geil und es spielen unheimlich viele das ist der GRund wieso Buffed und das Buffed magazin 75% aus WoW bestehen .... ich mein wo ist das Problem?!?! Die wollen hier ja verkaufen.... jemine



Die Bild-Zeitung wird auch von mehr Leuten gelesen als die Süddeutsche.... Was folgt nun daraus? Nach deiner Logik: Bild bietet die besseren Inhalte und mehr journalistische Kompetenz! 
Alles klar!


----------



## Frandibar (20. Dezember 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Ach die Buben sind sie nicht süß....
> Wie sie sich anranzen ob WoW jezz besser oder schlechter is als Lotro, letzteres kam halt nicht so gut an bei der großen Masse ich mein 300.000 gegen 11. 000.000 .... das ist schon bemerkenswert und ich finde es ja auch lustig wie manche hier Versuchen WoW runter zu machen WoW ist einfach geil und es spielen unheimlich viele das ist der GRund wieso Buffed und das Buffed magazin 75% aus WoW bestehen .... ich mein wo ist das Problem?!?! Die wollen hier ja verkaufen.... jemine



Man muß an dieser Stelle anmerken das viele der "alten" WOW Spieler zu HDRO gewechselt sind, inklusive mir, aus dem Grund da Blizzard das Spiel für jeden Deppen spielbar gemacht hat...
Ich finde es nicht lustig was Blizzard mit WOW gemacht hat, aber das verstehst Du nicht, weil Du, wenn ich mir Deine aussagen durchlese, annehmenmuß, das Du einer dieser Deppen bist!

Typisches Scheuklappen denken... WOW ist so gut, WOW ist das beste, alles andere ist scheiße... vor TBC wars noch recht gut, aber seitdem ist es immer einfacher, noch kindischer, schlechter und lächerlicher geworden... Flugzeuge, Modorräder... ja wo sind wir den!?
WOW ist einfach nurmehr ein Kindergarten...

Und was diesen lächerlichen Grafikvergleich angeht... WOW hat keine schlechte Grafik... ABER die Grafik von HDRO ist 1000 mal besser und detailreicher, wenn ich lese das sich jemand über detailarmut bei HDRO aufregt dann hat dieser jemand wahrscheinlich einen etwas schlechten PC, den ich hab noch kein Online Rollenspiel gesehen was über so viel Detailreichtum verfügt!

In meinem Bekanntenkreis spielt niemand mehr WOW, aus oben genannten Gründen, und man glaubt gar nicht wieviele der "alten" WOW Veteranen sich nun auf den HDRO Servern tummeln   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (20. Dezember 2008)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> wow - das war eigentlich eine ganz gute diskussion um das magazin und das portal buffed. Bis dieser Windhawk sich eingemischt hat...
> 
> @Dormurg
> soviel ich weiss gibt es keine offiziellen zahlen zu HDRO
> ...



es gibt auch keine offiziellen Zahlen und ich finde es sollte auch so bleiben. Was bringen einem denn die Spielerzahlen? Die WoW-Spieler geilen sich ja immer auf weil sie so viele sind und? Ich mein man sieht sowieso nur die Spieler die bei einem auf dem Server sind und die Spieler anderer Server können einem persönlich egal sein, man wird ja nie mit ihnen spielen.


----------



## Maladin (20. Dezember 2008)

Bleibt bitte sachlich - Ich werde diesem Thread noch eine Chance geben sinnvoll zu werden.

Wenn Fragen bestehen sendet sie bitte per PM an mich.

/wink maladin


----------



## Eraton01 (20. Dezember 2008)

"Da muss ich ganz unparteiisch Herrn Matschijewsky Recht geben. Ich habe beide MMOs jeweils während eines halben Jahres gespielt und ich denke, dass die Grafik von HDRO überbewertet wird. Leistungsfähigkeit der Engine ist das eine, Grafikdesign das andere und beim Letzteren hat WoW klar die Nase vorn, die talentierteren Künstler eben. Zusammengerechnet vermag WoW damit eine dichtere Atmosphäre zu schaffen. "

Ich hab wirklich lachen müssen wie ich diesen Mist gelesen hab!
Sry die Leute die bei Blizzard arbeiten sind sicher gut aber das was der schreibt...naja
Und dann vergleicht Matschijewsky Moria auch noch mit diversen Sims Addons!


----------



## Vetaro (20. Dezember 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Aber "nur" 300.000 Spieler statt 10 Mio zu haben .. ich erkenne den Nachteil jetzt wirklich nicht. Ist doch wirklich egal, solange ihr keine Aktionäre von Turbine / Codemasters seid.^^



Kommt mir bekannt vor, das argument.


----------



## Spitfire89 (20. Dezember 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Man muß an dieser Stelle anmerken das viele der "alten" WOW Spieler zu HDRO gewechselt sind, inklusive mir, aus dem Grund da Blizzard das Spiel für jeden Deppen spielbar gemacht hat...
> Ich finde es nicht lustig was Blizzard mit WOW gemacht hat, aber das verstehst Du nicht, weil Du, wenn ich mir Deine aussagen durchlese, annehmenmuß, das Du einer dieser Deppen bist!
> 
> Typisches Scheuklappen denken... WOW ist so gut, WOW ist das beste, alles andere ist scheiße... vor TBC wars noch recht gut, aber seitdem ist es immer einfacher, noch kindischer, schlechter und lächerlicher geworden... Flugzeuge, Modorräder... ja wo sind wir den!?
> ...





Also da muss ich dir recht geben,dass ist wirklich nicht toll was Blizzard mit WoW gemacht hat,am Anfang war WoW noch ein richtig gutes Fantasygame,eben das typische mit Zwerge,Orcs,Elfen usw,aber als ich bei BC die Scherbenwelt und das mit dem Raumschiff der Draenei gesehen hab dachte ich auch nur "was für ein Schwachsinn" das hat gar nicht mehr zur restlichen Welt gepasst,dass einzig tolle was zu der Zeit noch gut an den Kram war,waren die Blutelfen und deren Welt alles andere hat irgendwie zu viel von der Welt zerstört.
Also die Grafik von WoW ist wirklich nicht schlecht,gerade so Orte wie Sturmwind und Orcgrimmar sind nach wie vor sehr gut gemacht,aber andere Gegenden wie Durotar sind zum Teil zu "stumpf" mitlerweile.Das die Grafik bei HdRO 1000 mal besser ist,ist einfach eine Tatsache,dass liegt ja auch daran das HdRO Jahre später auf dem Markt gekommen ist,dass einzige in dem WoW da mithalten kann sind manche Effekte wie Feuer oder auch noch Regen,aber wenn man die Natur nimmt zb da steht HdRO einfach viel weiter vor (aber natürlich gibt es auch hier ab und an mal Schwächen),
eine Detailarmut gibt es bei HdRO eigentlich nur dann wenn man alle Einstellungen der Grafik auf ganz niedrig gestellt hat,dann kann man aber auch sagen WoW hat die bessere Grafik,da es dann wirklich schlimm aussieht.
Viele WoW Spieler haben eben wie du sagst oft Scheuklappen vor den Augen,es ist doch eine Tatsache das es mitlerweile auch Spiele gibt die vom Spielspaß einfach besser sind,und dann immer zu sagen "WoW ist geil alles andere ist Mist" ist doch irgendwie nur blöd,wo bitte ist das denn so schlimm einfach mal offen für was anderes zu sein oder einfach mal zuzugeben das ein anderes Spiel vielleicht besser gemacht ist ?
Ich hab vor einigen Wochen ein alten Bekannten zufällig aufn Fest getroffen und ihn nach ein anderen Bekannten gefragt was er so macht da meinte mein Bekannter nur "Ja **** hockt im Zimmer und spiel WoW" da hab ich auch nur gedacht nach über 3 jahren immer noch dabei zu hocken (und dann auch noch den gleichen Charakter zu zocken) muss doch einfach nur noch abstumpfend wirken.
Ist aber schön zu sehn das sich viele WoW Spieler bei HdRO gut anpassend und zb nicht auch eine eigene Sprache eingeführt wird die aus Abkürzungen,komischen Wörtern usw besteht.


----------



## Sinmurder (20. Dezember 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Man muß an dieser Stelle anmerken das viele der "alten" WOW Spieler zu HDRO gewechselt sind, inklusive mir, aus dem Grund da Blizzard das Spiel für jeden Deppen spielbar gemacht hat...
> [...]



Unterschreib ich sofort, wo is der Stift, wo das Formular? Wobei man noch Anmerken sollte das die "alten Hasen" mit PvP Neigung nun bei W.A.R. ihren Spass haben und haben werden. Je nach Ausrichtung eben das richtige MMO. Mir pers. ist es Latte wo die Leute alle spielen, Hauptsache die HdRO Server laufen mit der jetzigen Kundschaft (Anzahl und Umgang "miteinander") noch ein paar Jahre durch...


----------



## Gromthar (21. Dezember 2008)

Sinmurder schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich sofort, wo is der Stift, wo das Formular? Wobei man noch Anmerken sollte das die "alten Hasen" mit PvP Neigung nun bei W.A.R. ihren Spass haben und haben werden. Je nach Ausrichtung eben das richtige MMO. Mir pers. ist es Latte wo die Leute alle spielen, Hauptsache die HdRO Server laufen mit der jetzigen Kundschaft (Anzahl und Umgang "miteinander") noch ein paar Jahre durch...


Stimme Dir in beiden Punkten zu.

Zu meiner WoW Zeit war ich wirklich ganz vorn dabei. Wir waren die stärkste Hordengilde in ganzen Realmpool. Und was hat es gebracht? Nichts ausser Langeweile. HdRO hat den Vorteil, dass der Spielspaß noch größer wird umso weniger man sich tatsächlich dafür interessiert höher, schneller und weiter zu kommen. Ich bin wirklich froh solch ein gutes MMO gefunden zu haben. Die einzigen Mängel liegen lediglich in der noch zu oberflächlichen Charindividualisierung, doch dies kann derzeit kein MMO wirklich bieten. HdRO ist für mich der beste Kompromiss. Gute Grafik, Story, Möglichkeiten, Klassen, Rollenspiel - viel mehr ist derzeit einfach nicht zu möglich.


----------



## Tharasala (22. Dezember 2008)

> Leistungsfähigkeit der Engine ist das eine, Grafikdesign das andere und beim Letzteren hat WoW klar die Nase vorn, die talentierteren Künstler eben.


Da ist wieder der Punkt Grafik, jedoch denke ich sidn wir uns alle einig das hier oftmals vor allem der geschmack eine Rolle spielt. Ergo ist eine Objektive Meinung gar nicht möglich. Ich persönlich habe lange WoW gespielt, aber der Grafikstil war für mich immer das letzte, ich mag weder den Comiclook noch das teils extrem überzeichnete. Aber wie gesagt, bis hierher der Geschmack. Damit dieser aber nicht innerhalb einer Wertung einflisst darf ich eigentlich im bezug auf einen unabhängigen Test nur rein technische Kriterien beurteilen. Und aus rein technsicher Sicht ist Lotro einfach mit der besseren Grafik bestückt. Für den persönlichen geschmack gibt es in der buffed-Wertung ja immer noch die beiden unteren User-Wertungen.

11 Millionen Spieler geben keinen aufschluss über die Qualität eines Produkts. Es bedeutet lediglich das Blizz ein sehr leicht Zugängliches Produkt erschaffen hat welches durch ein perfektes Marketing unterstützt wird. Ich denke jedem ist kalr das WoW gerade in diesen Punkten die Nase vorn hat. Doch gerade die simple Zugänglichkeit bringt nunmal auch mitsich das WoW viele Features fehlen die andere zu bieten haben. Mit zunahme der eingebauten features wird es aber zunehmend schwerer die simple Zugänglichkeit zu gewährleisten. Man kann also WoW sicherlich Pluspunkte erteilen für eben diese Zugänglichkeit, aber im Gegensatz muß man entweder anderen Titeln Punkte geben für die features die WoW nicht bietet, oder eben WoW Punkte abzeihen wegen des fehlens dieser.

Gruss 
Thara


----------



## Kerindor (22. Dezember 2008)

Wohl war. Mir sagt der realistische Grafikstil weitaus mehr zu als der Comic/Manga Look. Abgesehen vom persönlichen Empfinden ist Lotro mit der detaillierteren, fein texturierten und ansprechenden Grafik ausgestattet. 

Die Masse an Spielern sollte man eher ausblenden. Wie oft ist ein hervorragendes Produkt nicht gekauft worden, während ein grottiges Produkt der Renner schlechthin war.
"Esst Unrat, Millionen Fliegen können nicht irren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faruu (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich höre WoW hat die tolleren Instanzen!

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich glaube HdRO hat über 10 mal mehr (nur sind 90% davon nicht farmbar, sondern lediglich absolute Atmosphärenüberbringer). Gestern war ich zum ersten mal in einer Farminstanz (Urugarth). Als gestern uns eine Gruppe von Bilwissen auf einer Brücke entgegenkamen, machten wir uns schon auf den Kampf gefasst, als der Drachen sich auf einmal vom Himmel stürzte und die Gruppe niederbrannte und weiterflog (cooles Script). Auch muss ich sagen, dass die Atmospähre in den Instanzen beklemmender ist. Die Instanzen von Angmar bereiten mehr unbehagen als Raidflagschiffe wie Naxxramas, BWL und MC in WoW.

Auch denke ich, dass der große Erfolg darin begründet ist, dass WoW extrem überzieht. Nichts ist autentisch. Bei HdRO gibt es zwar auch rudimentäre Magie, aber es wirkt für das Fantasy-Genre viel realistischer, was erwachsene Spieler eher anspricht als ein "Bääm-AE - Bäääm-AE - Bäääm-AE-Magier" in WoW!

Mir ist es völlig Latte, soll die ganze Welt WoW zocken, hauptsache der HdRO-Server auf dem ich spiele bleibt so hervorragend wie er derzeit ist. Mein LTA habe ich bereits nach 2 Monaten gelöst und werde es sicherlich nicht bereuen. WoW würde ich selbst kostenlos nicht mehr spielen, weil es seit TBC nur noch langweilig ist. Und das sagte ich bereits schon mit lvl 65 in WoW! ... Frage mich wirklich warum ich das danach noch so lange gespielt habe. Ärgere mich heute nicht früher gewechselt zu sein, so habe ich Spalte, Anuminas und Co. verpasst. Zum Glück gehen einige Randoms noch in diese Instanzen.

PS: In WoW bin ich selten in Instanzen gegangen, in denen ich nichts mehr brauchte. Bei HdRO ist mir das egal, denn es macht einfach nur Fun, wenn die Gruppe passt!


----------



## Madrake (22. Dezember 2008)

@ Dargrimm:

Wenn Zierwerk wirklich "nur" eine Randposition in Lotro haben soll, warum werden dann Schneiderrezepte für Zierwerkrüstungen für 500 Silber aufwärts im AH gehandelt? Oder Zierwerkrüstung selber noch teurer?


Desweiteren zu den Instanzen... - ich finde die Instanzen in Lotro um einiges viel anspruchsvoller und auch grafisch viel besser als die in WoW. Dass man nun Instanzen nach der Menge beurteilt find ich wirklich daneben. Weil es soll ja einen Anreiz verschaffen, dem Spieler diese Instanz zu genießen, und nicht jetzt schnell darein, oh ich muss noch darein bevor ich außerhalb des Levelbereiches bin.

Nach was hat sich Blizzard gerichtet als sie damals so viele Instanzen auf einem Levelbereich herausgebracht hatten, damit sich die Leute auf mehrere Instanzen verteilen können? Mehr Auswahl? Ja kann sein, jedoch war es dann wie üblich, fast nichts PvE sondern nur weiterhin BG (wegen S2 und Co.) - also war das wieder nichts, das Blizzardkonzept. Sie bringen ständig neue Instanzen, doch kaum einer nimmt das Angebot wahr. Zuerst ja, aber im nachhinein, wenn der Patch (AddOn) halbes Jahr mindestens schon alt ist, dann nicht mehr, zum Teil je nach Instanz kann man wochenlang suchen und man hat immer noch keine Gruppe. In Lotro wird ständig für sämtliche Instanzen Gruppen gefunden. Achso fast hät ich es wieder vergessen, Lotro hat seit MoM auch ein 2 Schwierigkeitsstufensystem, Hardmode und Normalmode.

Leute bei Lotro gehen einfach so gerne immer wieder die ein uns selbe Instanz, wegen der Atmosphäre, und sehr tollen Bossskripten (die für WoW Geschmack Raidbosse sind "Ivar Bluthand" = "Golemagg"). Leute bei WoW gehen vermehrt in eine Instanz um Equipment zu erhaschen, farmern wie auch immer.

Nach was werden die Instanzen noch beurteilt, außer der Menge im Spiel?


Desweiteren find ich die Aussagen im neustem Buffed.Magazin überzogen zu WoW:

...
*- das derzeit beste MMORPG spielen wollen* ("beste" ist wiedermal relativ gesehen - und gibt einem keine Weitsicht, so dass man gleich fixiert nur auf dieses eine Produkt ist.)
*- auf eine riesengroße Community wertlegen* (soll ich da wirklich eingehen, Umgangston usw.? Abgesehen davon, auf wieviele Server verlagert sich diese Community?)
*- Service und Stabilität* (hät ich mal so pauschal nicht erwähnt, wenn ich rein positiv über WoW geschrieben hätte... weil Service und Stabilität könnte man durchaus bei den meisten MMORPG's als positiv vermerken und nicht nur bei WoW. Es gibt durchaus auch wirklich miserables am Service das ich selber mitgemacht hatte. U.U. auch viele andere).


mfg


----------



## Spitfire89 (22. Dezember 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> @ Dargrimm:
> 
> Wenn Zierwerk wirklich "nur" eine Randposition in Lotro haben soll, warum werden dann Schneiderrezepte für Zierwerkrüstungen für 500 Silber aufwärts im AH gehandelt? Oder Zierwerkrüstung selber noch teurer?
> 
> ...



Da kann ich dir bei den unten genannten Punkten nur recht geben,ob das wirklich das beste MMORPG ist liegt wohl mehr im Auge des Betrachters und nicht direkt am Inhalt (der bei WoW ja mitlerweile nur noch langweilig ist).
Was soll ein denn auch ne riesengroße Community bringen wenn über die Hälfte der Spieler oft mal dazu neigt ein total niveuloses Verhalten an den Tag zu legen und nichts anderes als farmen bis zum abwinken kennt,als Neuling hat man es in WoW heute doch extrem schwer mal Anschluss zu finden.
Wir bei HdRO haben zwar eine relativ kleine Community dafür ist die seeeehr viel freundlicher und hilfsbereiter auch bei Neulingen als die von WoW.
Bei Service und Stabilität kann man auch nur sagen wie du schon meinst das es bei den meisten Onlinegames gut läuft,hab noch nie gehört das jemand was wirklich schlechtes über den Servive von HdRO zu melden hatte.
Eigentlich könnte buffed doch alles mit WoW vollstopfen und andere Spiele weg lassen,ich mein wenn man das so liest ist es genau wie auf jeder anderen Fanseite von dem Spiel,WoW wird als Gottheit dargestellt und jedes anderes Spiel das mindestens genauso gut ist wird einfach mal vergraben,kurz gehalten oder schlechter dargestellt.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Dezember 2008)

Spitfire89 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir bei den unten genannten Punkten nur recht geben,ob das wirklich das beste MMORPG ist *liegt wohl mehr im Auge des Betrachters* und nicht direkt am Inhalt (der *bei WoW ja mitlerweile nur noch langweilig* ist).



Das ist glänzende selbst-Satire, weiter so!


----------



## Dargrimm (23. Dezember 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> @ Dargrimm:
> 
> Wenn Zierwerk wirklich "nur" eine Randposition in Lotro haben soll, warum werden dann Schneiderrezepte für Zierwerkrüstungen für 500 Silber aufwärts im AH gehandelt? Oder Zierwerkrüstung selber noch teurer?



*seufz* 

Ich habe gesagt, dass Zierwerk etc. bei unseren Test-Kriterien unerheblich ist - nicht, dass es für HdRO-Spieler uninteressant ist.  
Selbst wenn du da HdRO mit WoW vergleichen willst - wo sind dann bitte bei HdRO die gefühlten 1.000 Haustiere aus WoW? Warum kann nur der Kundige "Non-Combat-Pets" haben? Wo sind die Dutzenden von Reittieren? Direkt mal dicken Minuspunkt für HdRO, nur zwei Reittier-Arten und noch nichtmal was zum Fliegen - und auch keine Motorräder - Skandal! Auch wenn es nur Pferde gibt - da wäre mehr drin, als ein und dasselbe Modell in 20 Farben auszuliefern. Man könnte kräftigere, größere Pferde machen, Schlachtrösser, die mehr Treffer aushalten. Schnelle Sprintpferde, vielleicht auch langsame Packpferde mit Spezial-Taschen für Handwerker&Sammler etc. etc. Aber stattdessen: Pure Faulheit seitens Turbines. Gut, da war jetzt ein Prise Ironie drin, aber im Ernst, die Reittiere bei HdRO werden derzeit schon vernachlässigt und machen nachweislich vielen Leuten Spaß (Ressonanz auf Festival-Reittiere...).

Zu den Instanzen: Noch einmal...es geht bei der unterschiedlichen Wertung lediglich um Instanzen für MEHR SPIELER ALS EINE GRUPPE. Deshalb gibt es ja zwei unterschiedliche Wertungs-Kriterien. Das heisst im Klartext Hdro hat derzeit auf Maximal-Level exakt eine einzige Instanz, und die ist auch nicht sehr umfangreich oder spannend nach allem was man so hört (Eigentlich nur Set farmen&Tentakel umhauen). Ich verstehe ja, dass HdRO vielen deutlich besser erscheint - ich gehöre dazu, deshalb spiele ich es ja. Aber man muss auch WoW vieles zugute halten und grade in puncto Raiddesign sind die nunmal ganz vorn. Man nehme mal die Kämpfe in der Spalte im Vergleich zu Molten Core. An unserem ersten Abend in der Spalte anno dazumal haben wir auf Anhieb jeden Bosskampf im 1. Versuch geschafft ausser Thrang, da brauchten wir drei. Herausfordernd war dann erst der Balrog selbst. Sowas war in WoW undenkbar, da brauch man spezielle Taktiken, die richtige Gruppe etc. sowas kann Wochenlang Spaß machen. Damit fängt HdRO mit dem neuen Instanz-Design in Moria grad erst richtig an. Aber diese instanzen sind halt alle nur für 6er-Teams. Schau da doch noch mal genau auf die beiden Wertungen... Und mir kann niemand erzählen, dass Turbine nicht in der Lage gewesen wäre, eine der kleineren Instanzen für 12 Mann zu gestalten und den Watcher auf 24 auszudehnen. Da steckt natürlich die Absicht dahinter, kleinere Gruppen zu fördern. Alle, die gern mit großen Teams was erreichen nützt das hingegen wenig.  

Bei der Community weigere ich mich nach wie vor strikt sowas in die Beurteilung eines Produktes einfließen zu lassen, das wäre vollkommener Blödsinn. Man kann doch kein Auto an der Qualität seiner Fahrer messen oder den Geschmack von Nahrung dadurch bewerten, wer sie zu sich nimmt. 
Genauso wie man bei WoW unglaublich viele nette und hilfsbereite Spieler findet, gibt es auch genug Egozentriker oder unfreundliche Menschen, die HdRO spielen. 

Und im PvP Bereich die Ausrede von Turbine zu bringen, dass sie eh kein PvP geplant haben ist ja an den Haaren herbeigezogen oder? Ich mein, okay, dann kommt halt demnächst ein Online-Rollenspiel und die Entwickler erklären: "Wir legen keinen Wert auf Quests, Raids, Instanzen, Story, Ruf, PvP oder Grafik und Sound sondern lediglich auf möglichst viele Charakterklassen. Davon haben wir 85 Stück mit Sekundärklassen und je acht Skillungs-Bäumen, alle total geil gebalanced und unglaublich komfortabel zu bedienen - her mit den 100 Punkten bitte!"

Ich kenne sehr viele Spieler, die gerne und oft in den Ettenöden sind. Aber ebenso viele sagen eben: Mehr Abwechslung muss her. Genau das sagt Olli auch. Und er hat Recht damit, ursprünglich war auch für Moria ein neues PvMP-Gebiet angekündigt, sie haben es nur nicht mehr geschafft und deshal gestoppt - sobald sie das nachreichen (und es gut wird) steigt auch unsere PvP-Punktzahl. Solange hat WoW da aber einfach deutlich mehr zu bieten, von WAR brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden. 

So, dass reicht erstmal für heut, danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, gute nacht und schonmal schöne Feiertage Euch allen :=)

Grüße

FloZwo


----------



## Spitfire89 (23. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das ist glänzende selbst-Satire, weiter so!




Interessiert mich nach wie vor nicht was du meinst,kannst ja dein Kumpel wieder dazu holen dann kann der für dich ja wieder antworten...willst nicht lieber das ich bzw wir dich im Forum als Kaiser,Herzog oder König bezeichnen ? -.-


----------



## Vetaro (23. Dezember 2008)

Nein. Wusstest du übrigens dass du manchmal so phasen hast wo du ganz schlimm aggressiv erscheinst, während dir niemand was getan hat? Und es mag ja verrückt rüberkommen, aber in ein Forum gehen und da den Standpunk "interessiert mich nicht was ihr sagt" zu vertreten finde _ich_ n bisschen doof.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (23. Dezember 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Zu den Instanzen: Noch einmal...es geht bei der unterschiedlichen Wertung lediglich um Instanzen für MEHR SPIELER ALS EINE GRUPPE. Deshalb gibt es ja zwei unterschiedliche Wertungs-Kriterien. Das heisst im Klartext Hdro hat derzeit auf Maximal-Level exakt eine einzige Instanz, und die ist auch nicht sehr umfangreich oder spannend nach allem was man so hört (Eigentlich nur Set farmen&Tentakel umhauen). Ich verstehe ja, dass HdRO vielen deutlich besser erscheint - ich gehöre dazu, deshalb spiele ich es ja. Aber man muss auch WoW vieles zugute halten und grade in puncto Raiddesign sind die nunmal ganz vorn. Man nehme mal die Kämpfe in der Spalte im Vergleich zu Molten Core. An unserem ersten Abend in der Spalte anno dazumal haben wir auf Anhieb jeden Bosskampf im 1. Versuch geschafft ausser Thrang, da brauchten wir drei. Herausfordernd war dann erst der Balrog selbst. Sowas war in WoW undenkbar, da brauch man spezielle Taktiken, die richtige Gruppe etc. sowas kann Wochenlang Spaß machen. Damit fängt HdRO mit dem neuen Instanz-Design in Moria grad erst richtig an. Aber diese instanzen sind halt alle nur für 6er-Teams. Schau da doch noch mal genau auf die beiden Wertungen... Und mir kann niemand erzählen, dass Turbine nicht in der Lage gewesen wäre, eine der kleineren Instanzen für 12 Mann zu gestalten und den Watcher auf 24 auszudehnen. Da steckt natürlich die Absicht dahinter, kleinere Gruppen zu fördern. Alle, die gern mit großen Teams was erreichen nützt das hingegen wenig.



Naja, als ehemaliger MCRaidLeader, sag ich nur eins, ich kenn den Vergleich, und er hinkt sehr. 

Der Unterschied zwischen WoW und HDRO ist, dass du bei WoW dich speziell skillen konntest, was bei HDRO nicht geht, und hier leigt schon mal ein enormer unterschied in der  Art der Spielmechanik, und wenn du Leute dabei hast, die das einsehen, dann ist MC mit 40 Mann damals kein auftrag gewesen. Wenn sich bei WoW die Leute bezüglich des Equipps so bemüht hätten, wie die ersten Spaltengänger bei HDRO (nicht vergessen, viele waren schon Hele-Equpped) dann wäre auch MC ein ganz leichtes unterfangen gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gebe dir dahingehend Recht, dass der RaidContent bei HDRO etwas, naja, mickrig ausfällt, zu den Instanzen in Moria möcht ich aber sagen, dass diese zwar kurz und knapp sind, aber immerhin besser als 4-5 Stunden irgendwo langzurennen, wie etwa Fornost oder Carn Dûm (zeitlicher Richtwert für neulinge der Instanzen). 
Das Design von HDRO hat sich aber merklich verändert, und ich bin überzeugt davon, dass da nochwas kommen wird. Alleine der aufbau über den HardMode in den Instanzen gibt enormen Aufschluss über die, meineserachtens positive Entwicklung, des Spiels. Auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht etwas arschig klingt, aber Equip soll man sich verdienen können, und die Leute sollen mehr Zeit in ihre Chars investieren müssen, damit sie es bekommen, denn nur so bleibt ein Spiel auf Dauer interessant. 

Ich weis ja nicht mit welchen Leuten du zockst, weil ihr das auf Anhieb soweit geschafft habt, und wann das war, doch denke ich, dass die Leute durchaus wussten, was ihre Aufgabe im Raid war, sonst wärt ihr schon an den ersten beiden Bossen verreckt. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, das ich mit Randoms vor Moria einigemale in der Spalte war, und was ich da gesehen habe war eine realität jenseits der Spielmechanik, die mich erschaudern ließ. 

Nochmal zurück zu MC, und die Unterschiede zur Spalte:
Als ich das erste mal in die Spalte ging, haben wir ohne irgendeinen Guide, uns dort durchgekämpft, und bei Thrâng war dann schluss, weiter sind wir nicht gekommen. Doch war unser Equipment auch nicht das beste, was der eklatanteste Unterschied war ist, dass die Bossgegner von der Leistungsmenge, die benötigt war, abnahmen. Boss 1 und 2 waren im vergleich zu den anderen (exklusive Thrâng und Balrog) relativ schwierig, und der Rest an sich ein durchmarschieren, das ist etwas was man ankreiden kann, geb ich zu, weil die bosse an sich schwerer werden sollten. 
Betrachte ich hier MC, sind die bosse natürlich etwas herausfordernder, sind aber auch für 40 Mann konstruiert gewesen, wenn die Mages Magie entfernen beim ersten, die Adds schön gezogen wurden, und die Healer sich abgesprochen hatten, dann ging es aber auch ohne Probleme, gleiches gilt für Boss 2. Wenn der Tank dort (ohne Zwergenpriester) wusste, dass er in die Berserkerwut zu switchen hatte um nicht gefeared zu werden, alles auf maxrange stand, usw, dann war der auch nicht wirklich ein problem. Der schwierigste Gegner in MC ist meines Erachtens Sulfi gewesen, denn Raggi war ja auch lächerlich... der überlebte keine 3 Minuten mehr...

Vergiss nicht, dass du bereits MMO erfahrung hast, und aus diesem Grund, fällt es dir leichter eine Instanz wie die Spalte erfolgreich zu spielen, denn du hast erfahrungswerte, neueinsteiger bei WoW, doer bei HDRO sehen das anders.


----------



## Danius (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich nehm mir jetzt einfach nur mal 2 punkte raus wo man ewig drüber diskutieren könnte. Um mal wieder zuzeigen das der WoW weg nicht immer der einzige/beste ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Dargrimm schrieb:


> Zu den Instanzen: Noch einmal...es geht bei der unterschiedlichen Wertung lediglich um Instanzen für MEHR SPIELER ALS EINE GRUPPE. Deshalb gibt es ja zwei unterschiedliche Wertungs-Kriterien. Das heisst im Klartext Hdro hat derzeit auf Maximal-Level exakt eine einzige Instanz, und die ist auch nicht sehr umfangreich oder spannend nach allem was man so hört (Eigentlich nur Set farmen&Tentakel umhauen). Ich verstehe ja, dass HdRO vielen deutlich besser erscheint - ich gehöre dazu, deshalb spiele ich es ja. Aber man muss auch WoW vieles zugute halten und grade in puncto Raiddesign sind die nunmal ganz vorn. Man nehme mal die Kämpfe in der Spalte im Vergleich zu Molten Core. An unserem ersten Abend in der Spalte anno dazumal haben wir auf Anhieb jeden Bosskampf im 1. Versuch geschafft ausser Thrang, da brauchten wir drei. Herausfordernd war dann erst der Balrog selbst. Sowas war in WoW undenkbar, da brauch man spezielle Taktiken, die richtige Gruppe etc. sowas kann Wochenlang Spaß machen. Damit fängt HdRO mit dem neuen Instanz-Design in Moria grad erst richtig an. Aber diese instanzen sind halt alle nur für 6er-Teams. Schau da doch noch mal genau auf die beiden Wertungen... Und mir kann niemand erzählen, dass Turbine nicht in der Lage gewesen wäre, eine der kleineren Instanzen für 12 Mann zu gestalten und den Watcher auf 24 auszudehnen. Da steckt natürlich die Absicht dahinter, kleinere Gruppen zu fördern. Alle, die gern mit großen Teams was erreichen nützt das hingegen wenig.
> 
> FloZwo




Diese speziellen Taktiken beschränken sich seid fast jeher auf überspitz gesagt auf die Kommandos: dmg start/stop und jetzt springen, bei dem grossteil der Bosse. Der grösste Feind ist dabei die Bewegungslegastheni der Mitspieler oder Dmgmetergeile Mitspieler. genauso wer sagt das spassige instanzen +10 Mitspieler erfordern *müssen*? Blizzard? Irgendwer? 
Turbine zielt anscheinend auf kleine grp ab und Blizzard auf die grösseren wobei da Blizzard auch mit jedem addon weiter zurück geht, Classic WoW 20/40 und mit BC 10/25 und jetzt mit Woltk ist alles sogar im 10ner machbar und es gibt genug leute in WoW die deswegen nicht zufrieden sind mit dem Spiel weil die Grp kleiner werden.
Die spiele haben halt nen anderen Gruppenfokus nur weil einem das eine besser gefällt muss das andere nicht schlechter sein. Unterschiedliche



Dargrimm schrieb:


> Ich kenne sehr viele Spieler, die gerne und oft in den Ettenöden sind. Aber ebenso viele sagen eben: Mehr Abwechslung muss her. Genau das sagt Olli auch. Und er hat Recht damit, ursprünglich war auch für Moria ein neues PvMP-Gebiet angekündigt, sie haben es nur nicht mehr geschafft und deshal gestoppt - sobald sie das nachreichen (und es gut wird) steigt auch unsere PvP-Punktzahl. Solange hat WoW da aber einfach deutlich mehr zu bieten, von WAR brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden.



*hüstel* um mit deinen Worten zureden und ich kenne genug Leute denen die WoW-Schlachtfelder stinklangweilig sind, selbst das neue, die gehn da nur rein weil sie es "müssen" da es nur dort die Ehrenpunkte gibt dort spielste immer das gleiche hohl fahne beschütze punkt nichts von der nennen wirs Dynamik der Etten und auch oft den ungleichgewicht der Seiten das fehlt und das sind für mich 2 Punkte die die Etten besser machen als jedes WoW-BG und open PVP in WoW gibt eigentlich nur ganken selbst die neue PVP-zone könnte vom Design her genauso ein BG sein, eine Seite gewinnt dann ist es gesperrt für paar Std . 

Wohl gemerkt das meine Meinung. Sie kann natürlich von jedem angezweifelt werden und sollte nur eine andere Sicht der Wahrnehmung darstellen.

Fussnote:

extra für Vetaro paar stellen eingebaut über die er herziehn darf


----------



## Tharasala (23. Dezember 2008)

@Dagrimm

Also ich möchte ungerne ungehalten werden, aber vieles von dem was Du schreibst paßt einfach nicht ganz. Es geht, mir persönlich, auch nicht um ein Abwerten von WoW sondern ein faires aufwerten von Lotro, bzw anderen MMORPGs die ihr mit euren Scheuklappen abwertet.

Zum Zierwerk:
Du willst wirklich das Lotro-Zierwerk mit ein paar WoW-Pets vergleichen. Also mal ernsthaft, Du willst mir klar machen das es mehr wert ist sich 1000 sinnlose Tiere an die Seite zu stellen wie die Möglichkeit sich wirklich zu individualisieren? Ich denke wenn WoW als einziges ein paar Non-Combat-Pets dem Zierwerk von Lotro entgegensetzt ist das verdammt wenig, oder sehe ich das falsch. Im übrigen kann man die Sache sogar noch färben, wird also eng für WoW.

Zu Reittiere:
Es stimmt das WoW da sicherlich die größere Auswahl bietet, aber hierbei muß man berücksichtigen das Turbine keine fliegenden Drachen und ähnliches Einbauen kann. Leider sind die Möglichkeiten hier etwas beschränkt, den man will und muß sich doch an die Vorlage halten. Ich kann verstehen das WoW hier Pluspunkte bekommt, aber so derbe vernichtend muß es nicht für Lotro sein, den wie gesagt ich kann ihnen keinen Strick daraus drehen das sie bestimmte Dinge einfach nicht tun können. Darüber hinaus ist das reine haben auch nicht unbedingt immer ein Plus. Ich persönlich Werte WoW wegen genau einem solchen Schwachsinn ab, Motoräder....aber ich gebe wenigstens zu das sowas eben ein persönliches Kriterium ist.

Zu Instanzen:
Es ist wahr, WoW war vor BC richtig anspruchsvoll, mit BC kam aber bereits der erste knick und nun mit WotLk nochmals eine abwertung. Zumindest meine ersten Erfahrungen deuten klar darauf hin das Lotro mittlerweile mehr spielerischen Anspruch hat im Bezug auf Instanzen als WoW. Die Frage die sich stellt ist also warum bekommt Lotro einen Minuspunkt wegen fehlender Masse und WoW nicht wegen fehlendem Anspruch.

Zu Raids:
Es stimmt das WoW hier ohne Frage die Nase vorn hat, wenn auch nur noch in der Masse, auch hier schwindet seit der Classic der Anspruch in WoW. Im Gegensatz dazu zieht Turbine anscheinend den Anspruch sogar an. Auch hier wieder, meiner Meinung nach, Entweder eine Abwertung von WoW, oder eine Aufwertung von Lotro. Jedoch WoW Punktemäßig zu belassen während man Lotros Entwicklung nicht honoriert ist doch etwas unfair.

Zu Community:
Ohne Frage gebe ich Dir Recht, ein solcher Punkt hat in einem Objektiven Testergebniss nichts zu suchen. Allgemein sollte man nur das Produkt bewerten, unabhängig davon wer es spielt, oder wieviele es spielen. (gerade letzteres habe ich bereits mehrfach angesprochen, ein Produkt wird nicht qualitativ hochwertiger nur weil es viele nutzen) Dementsprechend darf wohl auch kein ein Kommentar kommen: "WoW das das beste MMORPG, ist ja logisch, wird ja auch von den meisten gespielt". Es gibt meines wissens nach ein paar kostenlose MMORPGs die mehr Spieler haben, sind sie deswegen besser als WoW?

Zum PvP:
Ich habe kein Problem damit das dies im Testschema auftaucht und Loro dementsprechend Abzüge bekommt. Natürlich kann sich das PvMP nicht mit dem PvP aus anderen Spielen messen. Aber letztlich schneidet das ja auch einen Knackpunkt auf der bereits mehrfach angesprochen wurde. Wenn PvP ein Kriterium ist, das sicherlich seinen Sinn hat, warum gibt es keine Kriterien wie Housing? (um nur ein beispiel zu nennen) Ich weiß das auch Lotro hier nicht die Krone trägt, das Spiele wie VG oder SWG das ohne Frage besser umgesetzt haben, aber warum gibt es dieses Kriterium nicht.....Klar, weil WoW es nicht hat und man so eben Minuspunkte umgehen kann. Aber das ist zumindest auch für mich der Kernpunkt, ich kreide buffed insbesondere an ein Testschema zu nutzen das WoW übervorteilt anderen Spielen gegenüber.

Um aber nochmals zu verdeutlichen worum es mir geht:


> Und im PvP Bereich die Ausrede von Turbine zu bringen, dass sie eh kein PvP geplant haben ist ja an den Haaren herbeigezogen oder? Ich mein, okay, dann kommt halt demnächst ein Online-Rollenspiel und die Entwickler erklären: "Wir legen keinen Wert auf Quests, Raids, Instanzen, Story, Ruf, PvP oder Grafik und Sound sondern lediglich auf möglichst viele Charakterklassen. Davon haben wir 85 Stück mit Sekundärklassen und je acht Skillungs-Bäumen, alle total geil gebalanced und unglaublich komfortabel zu bedienen - her mit den 100 Punkten bitte!"


Genau das ist es was ihr macht um WoW in allem zu bevorzugen. WoW baut kein Housing ein, ergo kein Wertungskriterium. WoW baut kein Outfittersystem oder ein System zum Färben ein, ergo kein Wertungskriterium. Warum darf also WoW sagen, ne wir machen das nicht, bei anderen wird es dann aber bestraft?

Hinzu kommen ein paar wirklich schleierhafte Wertungen, beste Beispiele sind Grafik und Crafting, beides Kriterien in dennen WoW gut abschneidet. Aber mal ehrlich, jeder der über den Tellerand sehen kann weiß das, das Crafting in WoW ziemlich nutzlos ist und sich in keinster Weise mit einem Crafting aus spielen wie VG oder SWG messen kann, weder von der Komplexität her, noch der Sinnmäßigkeit. Und als Grafikkriterium den persönlichen Geschmack einflissen zu lassen ist das letzte. Den ich erwähne es nochmals, Grafik darf man eigentlich nur unter rein technsichen Gesichtspunkten bewerten, und technisch hat AoC die Nase vorn, gefolgt von Spielen wie Lotro und vieles andere. Meines erachtens wenn man AoC 5 Punkte gibt, hat Lotro ohne Frage seine 4 verdient. Aber darf man WoW dann noch 4 geben, wohl kaum, nicht aus einer größtmöglich Objektiven Sichtweise.

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum hier als Pluspunkt für WoW die Masse gewertet wird, aber weder die Qualität, noch die Komplexität des Gesamtprodukts berücksichtigt wird. Es mag im Direktvergleich zwischen WoW und Lotro, WoW in den Dingen die es hat einfach die höhere Masse aufbringen, aber Lotro hat daneben noch Aspekte die WoW nicht besitzt. Baut Lotro also das Housing aus, entfernt das Outfittersystem, nimmt Farben raus, nimmt dem Craftingsystem die dann noch etwas komplexeren Züge, entfernt die Gefährtenmanöver, das System der legendären Waffen und viele andere Kleinigkeiten und konzentriert sich im Gegenzug nur noch auf mehr Instanzen, mehr PvP, mehr Reittiere (die auch nicht zu Tolkin passen), baut Haustiere ein, dann bekommt Lotro endlich eine WoW-Wertung.

Ich hatte es glaube ich schonmal erwähnt, im Grunde reicht es also einen reinen WoW-Klon zu bauen, ich bestücke ihn mit allem was WoW bietet, nur eben in allem eins mehr. Eine Instanz mehr, ein Haustier mehr, ein Reittier mehr und dann bekomme ich also die bessere Wertung?

Ich gebs auf, ich glaube bei buffed will man unbedingt WoW auf einen Sockel setzen den es mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr verdient hat. Hier wird Turbine vorgeworfen sie investieren nicht genug zeit ins PvP, sie hätten mehr zeit in neue Reittiere stecken müssen, usw. Aber was ist mit Blizz, warum investieren sie keine Zeit in ein Housingsystem, warum keine Zeit in ein Outfitter, bzw Färbesystem, oder im allgemeinen mal eine echten neuen Feature für WoW. Ach ja, ich vergass, kein buffed Wertungskriterium, also warum darin Zeit investieren, dann lieber mehr Zeit in das investieren was hier anscheinend auch beurteilt wird. Aber ich prognostiziere es nochmal, irgendwann wird Housing in WoW eingebaut, oder eine der anderen Features die Spiele außer WoW haben und genau an diesem Tag wird es seltsamerweise dann doch noch zu einem Wertungskriterium.

Gruss
Thara


----------



## grunzhart (23. Dezember 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> *seufz*
> 
> Ich habe gesagt, dass Zierwerk etc. bei unseren Test-Kriterien unerheblich ist - nicht, dass es für HdRO-Spieler uninteressant ist.
> Selbst wenn du da HdRO mit WoW vergleichen willst - wo sind dann bitte bei HdRO die gefühlten 1.000 Haustiere aus WoW? Warum kann nur der Kundige "Non-Combat-Pets" haben? Wo sind die Dutzenden von Reittieren? Direkt mal dicken Minuspunkt für HdRO, nur zwei Reittier-Arten und noch nichtmal was zum Fliegen - und auch keine Motorräder - Skandal! Auch wenn es nur Pferde gibt - da wäre mehr drin, als ein und dasselbe Modell in 20 Farben auszuliefern. Man könnte kräftigere, größere Pferde machen, Schlachtrösser, die mehr Treffer aushalten. Schnelle Sprintpferde, vielleicht auch langsame Packpferde mit Spezial-Taschen für Handwerker&Sammler etc. etc. Aber stattdessen: Pure Faulheit seitens Turbines. Gut, da war jetzt ein Prise Ironie drin, aber im Ernst, die Reittiere bei HdRO werden derzeit schon vernachlässigt und machen nachweislich vielen Leuten Spaß (Ressonanz auf Festival-Reittiere...).



Jain. Das Herbstfestpferd ist m.E. sehr gefragt. 
Sicherlich könnte man da noch mehr Abwechslung reinbringen, allerdings Flugtiere oder Motorräder für den Spieler wären für HDRO definitv als Minuspunkt zu werten, da sie nicht in diese Welt gehören. Liest man sich die Vorlage durch, gibt es dort für die Freien nichts anderes als Pferd bzw. Pony. Streng genommen ist schon der Widder grenzwertig, aber mangels Vorgaben für das Berginnenleben zumindest kein klarer Bruch. Was die Motorräder angeht, so passen diese noch nicht einmal in die Warcraftwelt, weshalb ich nicht verstehe, wieso die ein Pluspunkt sein soll. Masse ist noch lange keine Klasse! Und Masse ist m.E. kein Argument für Punkte (s. Fliegenbeispiel).
Ähnlich ist es mit den Haustieren. WoW ist a priori alberner und verspielter, HDRO vergleichsweise ernster. Da sind die Haustiere für den Kundigen, der eh Begleiter hat, noch tragbar, aber mein wetterzerfuchter Waffenmeister sähe unfreiwillig komisch aus, wenn ihm ein Meister Hoppel ins Gefecht folgte....


> Zu den Instanzen: Noch einmal...es geht bei der unterschiedlichen Wertung lediglich um Instanzen für MEHR SPIELER ALS EINE GRUPPE. Deshalb gibt es ja zwei unterschiedliche Wertungs-Kriterien. Das heisst im Klartext Hdro hat derzeit auf Maximal-Level exakt eine einzige Instanz, und die ist auch nicht sehr umfangreich oder spannend nach allem was man so hört (Eigentlich nur Set farmen&Tentakel umhauen). Ich verstehe ja, dass HdRO vielen deutlich besser erscheint - ich gehöre dazu, deshalb spiele ich es ja. Aber man muss auch WoW vieles zugute halten und grade in puncto Raiddesign sind die nunmal ganz vorn. Man nehme mal die Kämpfe in der Spalte im Vergleich zu Molten Core. An unserem ersten Abend in der Spalte anno dazumal haben wir auf Anhieb jeden Bosskampf im 1. Versuch geschafft ausser Thrang, da brauchten wir drei. Herausfordernd war dann erst der Balrog selbst. Sowas war in WoW undenkbar, da brauch man spezielle Taktiken, die richtige Gruppe etc. sowas kann Wochenlang Spaß machen. Damit fängt HdRO mit dem neuen Instanz-Design in Moria grad erst richtig an. Aber diese instanzen sind halt alle nur für 6er-Teams. Schau da doch noch mal genau auf die beiden Wertungen... Und mir kann niemand erzählen, dass Turbine nicht in der Lage gewesen wäre, eine der kleineren Instanzen für 12 Mann zu gestalten und den Watcher auf 24 auszudehnen. Da steckt natürlich die Absicht dahinter, kleinere Gruppen zu fördern. Alle, die gern mit großen Teams was erreichen nützt das hingegen wenig.


Nun darin gehen die Meinungen wohl entschieden auseinander, ob das Raiddesign a la WoW wochenlang Spaß macht. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man erstens unglaubliche Schwierigkeiten hatte, vierzig Leute für einen Schlachtzug zusammen zu bekommen, selbst wenn die Gilde fast 200 Mitglieder stark war. Wieviel Spaß die meisten Spieler daran hatten, mag man daran ersehen, dass üblicherweise eine Kerngruppe so lange raidete, bis die Instanz auf dem sogenannten Farmstatus war und sich erst dann die ganzen anderen Leute einzuklinken bereit fanden....
Davon ab kam es auch nicht wirklich mehr auf Taktik an, sondern wesentlich auf die Ausrüstung. Stimmte die Ausrüstung, stimmte der Rest prinzipiell auch. Dabei gehört das Ausrüstung farmen zum Grundkonzept des Raiddesign in WoW und es war immer absolut nervig, wenn die vier Tanks Gegenstand xy schon hatten, dieses aber dennoch zum wiederholten Male liegen blieb... Ein und denselben Gegner mehr als 40 Mal legen zu müssen, damit alle ihre Sachen bekommen, ohne die gar nichts geht, nervt auf die Dauer, also in den besagten Wochen, gewaltig!
Mit den Erweiterungen hat Blizzard nicht umsonst von solche riesigen Schlachtzügen abgesehen und diese verkleinert. Allerdings wurden die Instanzen "taktischer", was eigentlich nur bedeutete, dass die Lösungsmöglichkeiten weiter beschränkt wurden. Nur ein bestimmtes Vorgehen führte letztlich zum gewünschten Erfolg und setzte eine bestimmte Zusammensetzung des Schlachtzuges im allgemeinen und, natürlich(!), eine bestimmte Ausrüstung des Mitspielers voraus, wodurch nicht selten Mitspieler schlicht ausgegrenzt wurden!
Taktik hat eigentlich ein kreatives Element, weswegen ich bei HDRO mehr taktische Möglichkeiten sehe, insbesondere in den kleinen Dreierinstanzen, als bei diesen Massenveranstaltungen, wo faktisch nur eine bestimmte Routine abgearbeitet wird. Die Bedienungsanleitung hierfür steht praktischerweise in der buffed oder sonstwo. Ok, davon lebt Ihr, aber Kreativität ist da nicht mehr vorhanden! 
Setzt man die Schule und die Bibliothek dagegen, die auf entsprechender Stufe in nahezu jeder Kombination machbar sind, so erfordern diese Instanzen je nach Gruppenzusammenstellung unterschiedliche Taktiken. Als meine kleine Truppe, bestehend aus 2 Jägern und einem Wächter reinging, musste ich aus meinem Wächter praktisch alles rausholen, was er an Fähigkeiten hergibt! Ein anderes Mal war ein Barde dabei und prompt gingen wir auch anders vor. DAS IST TAKTIK!
Die Krönung bei WoW war, dass man nachher in einer 10er-Instanz sogar mit 12 bis 14 Spielern arbeitete, von denen einige wie beim Fußball ein- bzw. ausgewechselt wurden, je nach anstehendem Bossmob. 
Was das Spielen an für sich in den ganz großen Instanzen angeht, so spammte man als DefTank anfangs praktisch nur Rüssi zerreißen, bis der skill generft wurde. Mit dem Erfolg, dass der DefTank zwischenzeitlich nahezu unnütz wurde.... Auch bei vielen anderen Klassen reduzierte sich deren Aufgabe in der Instanz auf, ich sags mal so, übersichtlich wenige Knöpfe....
Die Größe der Instanz hat also immer auch eine Kehrseite, die bei der Bewertung, wie es mir scheint, vergessen wird.


> Bei der Community weigere ich mich nach wie vor strikt sowas in die Beurteilung eines Produktes einfließen zu lassen, das wäre vollkommener Blödsinn. Man kann doch kein Auto an der Qualität seiner Fahrer messen oder den Geschmack von Nahrung dadurch bewerten, wer sie zu sich nimmt.
> Genauso wie man bei WoW unglaublich viele nette und hilfsbereite Spieler findet, gibt es auch genug Egozentriker oder unfreundliche Menschen, die HdRO spielen.


Die Community sollte in der Tat nicht in die Bewertung des Produktes an für sich einfließen, weil sie keine Leistung des Produktes ist. Und natürlich trifft man auch bei HDRO auf Egozentriker, auch wenn ich neuerdings den Eindruck habe, seit der Erweiterung träfe man auf mehr Menschen dieser Sorte. Dass man bei WoW aber unglaublich viele nette und hilfsbereite Spieler fände, bringt mich zum Lachen. Denn derartige Spieler sind bei WoW, zumindest mittlerweile, äußerst rar gesäht!
Dagegen ist die Mehrzahl der HDRO-Spieler stärker sozial ausgerichtet. Das lässt sich nicht wegleugnen.


> Und im PvP Bereich die Ausrede von Turbine zu bringen, dass sie eh kein PvP geplant haben ist ja an den Haaren herbeigezogen oder? Ich mein, okay, dann kommt halt demnächst ein Online-Rollenspiel und die Entwickler erklären: "Wir legen keinen Wert auf Quests, Raids, Instanzen, Story, Ruf, PvP oder Grafik und Sound sondern lediglich auf möglichst viele Charakterklassen. Davon haben wir 85 Stück mit Sekundärklassen und je acht Skillungs-Bäumen, alle total geil gebalanced und unglaublich komfortabel zu bedienen - her mit den 100 Punkten bitte!"
> 
> Ich kenne sehr viele Spieler, die gerne und oft in den Ettenöden sind. Aber ebenso viele sagen eben: Mehr Abwechslung muss her. Genau das sagt Olli auch. Und er hat Recht damit, ursprünglich war auch für Moria ein neues PvMP-Gebiet angekündigt, sie haben es nur nicht mehr geschafft und deshal gestoppt - sobald sie das nachreichen (und es gut wird) steigt auch unsere PvP-Punktzahl. Solange hat WoW da aber einfach deutlich mehr zu bieten, von WAR brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden.


Zunächst einmal muss nicht jedes MMORPG ein PvP haben. Und Turbine legt den Schwerpunkt nun einmal deutlich auf den PvE-Teil.
Natürlich mit der Folge, dass der PvP-Teil insoweit schwächelt, als dass weniger Gebiete zur Verfügung stehen und die Belohnungen nicht unbedingt durchdacht wirken. Ich bin mir aber keineswegs sicher, ob ein weiteres Schlachtfeld dem Spiel wirklich gut tät. Oder ob sich die Spieler dann nicht zu sehr verteilten. Andererseits sind die Kämpfe in den Etten deutlich anspruchsvoller als in den Hüpf-Bäm-BGs in WoW, in denen obendrein Stammgruppen üblicherweise Randomgruppen schlicht überrennen und abfarmen. Die theoretische Möglichkeit für Open-PvP, das de facto bereits wenige Monate nach release durch Schneesturm vernichtet wurde und seitdem nicht wiederbelebt werden konnte, nicht zuletzt weil die Mittel unzureichend waren, sehe ich aus diesen Gründen auch nicht als Pluspunkt. Und wie gesagt, die Masse an BGs ist noch lange keine Klasse.
Das umgekehrte Beispiel ist sicherlich WAR, das hauptsächlich auf PvP setzt. Ich habs jetzt eine Weile gespielt und muss sagen, es hat seine Stärken, aber die Schlachten in den Etten sind kaum schlechter! Zwar bietet die Kollisionsabfrage interessante taktische Möglichkeiten. Aber hierdurch kann auch Stillstand ausgelöst werden, wenn alles unten wartet und die Tanks nach oben geschickt werden, dort aber aufgrund von CC und mangels Heilung schlicht im Aufgang abgefrühstückt werden. Die Kollisionsabfrage ist so gesehen ebenso Fluch wie Segen.
Insgesamt kann man aber sagen, wenn mein Schwerpunkt beim PvE liegt, ist HDRO die bessere Wahl als WoW und wenn ich auf richtiges PvP stehe, dann hol ich mir WAR. WoW ist nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch, von allem ein bisschen und nichts richtig gut.


> So, dass reicht erstmal für heut, danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, gute nacht und schonmal schöne Feiertage Euch allen :=)
> 
> Grüße
> 
> FloZwo


Danke, Dir auch!


----------



## Vetaro (23. Dezember 2008)

Dargrimm, fällt dir auf wie die Leute den Teil mit "Gut, da war jetzt ein Prise Ironie drin" einfach ignorieren und ernstgemeint gegen deine Behauptung mit den Motorrädern Pferden und Haustieren argumentieren? So gehts mir auch den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Danius (23. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Dargrimm, fällt dir auf wie die Leute den Teil mit "Gut, da war jetzt ein Prise Ironie drin" einfach ignorieren und ernstgemeint gegen deine Behauptung mit den Motorrädern Pferden und Haustieren argumentieren? So gehts mir auch den ganzen Tag.




das liegt wohl daran das das für viele ein ernstes Thema ist, ist immerhin ein Hobby mit dem man Zeit verbringt. Ab einem gewissen Punkt bei einer Diskussion Ironie oder Sarkasmus einfach Überflüssig sind vorallem wenn andere schon lange ernst das Thema besprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faruu (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja! Wir sind eine traurige Randgruppe:

@WoW-Spieler:
Glaubt den Postern hier bitte nicht. HdRO ist wirklich so schlecht wie es bewertet wurde und würde Euch keinen Spaß machen! Ich - als bekennender HdRO-Spieler - würde vielleicht 70 Punkte geben!

Was Eure Anwesenheit in Mittelerde betrifft, zeigen die letzten Tage nur, um wie viel mehr Ihr uns bereichert! Fachausdrücke wie "lol", "rofl" und "atomroflmao" ist genau das, was sich Tolkin damals wünschte ... neue Sprachen! Auch sind es Eure Keilschriften, die die Evolution bei HdRO vorantreibt. Zeichen wie ")" und "^^" bringen uns kommunikativ voran. Eure Redseligkeit in den Chatskanälen in denen Ihr Eure geistigen Ergüsse von Euch gebt, sind für uns wichtig. Jeder möchte Eure Gedanken aufsaugen wie ein Schwamm und dabei ist es auch wichtig, dass Ihr uns erzählt was Ihr gerade esst, wie ihr empfindet, nur tut das bitte in Kanälen, wo es auch jeder mitbekommt. Nicht auszudenken, wenn wenn wir etwas davon verpassen würden. Ist es doch Eure gesunde Aggressivität die das soziale Miteinander erst so richtig lebenswert macht. 

Leider sehen unsere CMs das nicht wie ich. Große Geister hatten es in der Geschichte schon immer schwer, Revolutionen durchzusetzen und neue Wege des Zusammenlebens zu standardisieren. Dass es geht, zeigen Eure "RoXXx0rs", "Deathshadowknighs", "ÜberPala" und "UltraKill3rs" eindrucksvoll auf Euren vollen Servern. Jede Generation braucht halt seine Idole zu denen man aufschauen kann. Dort kann ich dieser erwachsenen Realwelt - die mich täglich umgibt - entfliehen und einfach nur Kind sein. Mein gestresstes Gehirn bis auf ein Minimum herunterfahren und mich einfach treiben lassen. ... Ach wäre das schön, soetwas in Lotro auch zu haben! *träum*

Aber ganz ehrlich, das wollen wir doch alle nicht, oder?! WoW soll WoW und Lotro auch Lotro bleiben.
Bitte erzählt Euren WoW-Freunden also, dass HdRO richtig langweilig und anspruchslos ist, dann ist uns allen ein Dienst erwiesen und WoW kann wachsen, wachsen, wachsen ...

... Faruu

PS: Und immer daran denken Dekadenz ist auch eine Art Evolution, die man nicht verteufeln sollte!


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich werfe einfach den Spruch "Ironie setzt Intelligenz beim Empfänger voraus" in den Raum und renne schleunigst in meinen Luftschutzbunker, bevor ich wieder von allen Seiten mit der Aggro-Flak beharkt werde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spitfire89 (23. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Nein. Wusstest du übrigens dass du manchmal so phasen hast wo du ganz schlimm aggressiv erscheinst, während dir niemand was getan hat? Und es mag ja verrückt rüberkommen, aber in ein Forum gehen und da den Standpunk "interessiert mich nicht was ihr sagt" zu vertreten finde _ich_ n bisschen doof.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wusst du übrigens das du so Phasen hast wo du echt nur zum kotzen bist ?
Und du solltes das mal richtig durchlesen,ich habe geschrieben es interessiert mich nicht was DU dazu meinst nicht was andere dazu meinen -.-
Und das ich hier aggressiv erscheine wär mir neu,aber solche Leute wie dich kenne ich noch aus der Schule,immer irgendwo ein dummen Spruch zu ablassen und auf schlau tun und dann noch denken das die Leute ein alle geil finden obwohl es das Gegenteil ist.
Glaubst du ich hör mir hier nun ständig irgendwelche dummen Kommentare usw zu mein Texten an weil du du meinst das du hier der Obermaccer im Forum bist ? Ganz bestimmt nicht.
Aber wie schon gesagt wärend andere Leute so intelligent sind und sich übers Thema unterhalten und auch dazu normale Kommentare abgeben wie ich auch meinst du ja irgendwelche Sätze zu kommentieren die dir wohl nicht passen.


@Faruu 
hast du denn nicht gewusst das Tolkien mal erwähnt hat das die Elben das "Lol" Zwerge das "rofl" und Menschen das "atomroflmao" erfunden haben^^
Ist aber wirklich besser wenn WoW WoW und HdRO HdRO bleibt,so ist das wie mit der Mauer,die einen auf der ein Seite die andern auf der anderen Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Beitrag wurde mit kühlem Kopf und friedlich geschrieben und sollte nicht von Leuten gelesen werden die am Thema des Threads interessiert sind.


Spitfire89 schrieb:


> [Du hast so Phasen wo du] echt nur zum kotzen bist
> 
> Und das ich hier aggressiv erscheine wär mir neu,aber solche Leute wie dich kenne ich noch aus der Schule,immer irgendwo ein dummen Spruch zu ablassen und auf schlau tun und dann noch denken das die Leute ein alle geil finden obwohl es das Gegenteil ist.



Ich hab den Kommentar der deine aktuellste Wut bemerkt hat nichtmal böse gemeint - du bist nur dazu übergegangen  mich zu beschimpfen. Und mal abgesehen davon dass du offensichtlich irgendwelche Leute auf mich projizierst - es also eigentlich ziemlich egal ist was ich mache weil du nur diese Leute aus der Schule siehst : Ich hab mir meine Sachen nicht aus den Fingern gesogen. 
 Du hast dich _tatsächlich_ undifferenziert ausgedrückt - ähnlich wie bei der letzten oben zitierten Aussage, wo du einfach mal so tust als ob du eine Meinungsumfrage durchgeführt hättest bei der alle Leute deiner Meinung waren - womit die Kritik berechtigt war.

Es ist nicht besonders schwer sich für etwas besseres zu halten wenn die Leute die einem solches Verhalten vorwerfen vor Wut zu sabbern scheinen sich nicht besser verhalten als man selber. (Siehe erster und zweiter zitierter Satz).


----------



## Spitfire89 (23. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag wurde mit kühlem Kopf und friedlich geschrieben und sollte nicht von Leuten gelesen werden die am Thema des Threads interessiert sind.
> 
> 
> Ich hab den Kommentar der deine aktuellste Wut bemerkt hat nichtmal böse gemeint - du bist nur dazu übergegangen  mich zu beschimpfen. Und mal abgesehen davon dass du offensichtlich irgendwelche Leute auf mich projizierst - es also eigentlich ziemlich egal ist was ich mache weil du nur diese Leute aus der Schule siehst : Ich hab mir meine Sachen nicht aus den Fingern gesogen.
> ...




Also ich sehe da ein Unterschied ob ich Wut in mir habe (was ja bei weiten nicht so ist)oder ob ich mich von so ein Kram nur belästigt/genervt fühle.
Und ich sehe nicht nur diese Leute aus der Schule,ich habe legendlich ein Vergleich gezogen weil du genauso einer bist.
Wie ich mich ausdrücke solltes du mal lieber mir überlassen oder willst mir noch vorschreiben wie ich was zu schreiben habe ?
Und ich hab nirgendswo so getan als wenn ich eine "Meinungsumfrage" durchführe dann würde das ganz anders aussehen.
Du hälts dich ja anscheind für was besseres als andere (was einfach nur erbärmlich ist) aber zum Glück bist du es ja nicht,Nervensäge würde besser passen.
Aber naja ist ja oft genug normal das Leute die jünger sind die Älteren belehren müssen weil sie der Meinung sind das sie allwissend sind.
Wie wär es denn jetzt einfach mal damit das wir die Sache nun mal sein lassen und DU am besten gar nichts mehr zu mein Texten kommentierst genau wie ich bei dir und dieser Blödsinn nun mal beendet ist da das überhaupt nichts mit den Thema zu tun hat und ich denke das andere Leute die das hier lesen davon mitlerweile ziemlich genervt sind.
Nachher wird das noch geschlossen weil wir uns hier gegenseitig an die Kehle gehn und das wär schade.
Also Fertig Ende Aus ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (23. Dezember 2008)

> Nachher wird das noch geschlossen weil wir uns hier gegenseitig an die Kehle gehn und das wär schade.
> Also Fertig Ende Aus !



So schauts aus ;=)

Vetaro & Spitfire; Eure Privat-Differenzen könnt Ihr auch per PN klären. Oder einfach in vorweihnachtlicher Vorfreude lieb und nett zueinander sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße 

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spitfire89 (23. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Vermutung,für mich ist dieser Streit auch beendet von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shido19 (23. Dezember 2008)

Chranon schrieb:


> HdRO steht auf Platz 2 der besten Online-Rollenspiele.



falsch! seit WAR auf Platz 3, tut mir echt leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde "Schön" sagen, lasse es aber bleiben. Und ich würde sagen "Ich freue mich darauf dass Spitfire wieder was schreibt was mich anspricht", aber auch das schreibe ich nicht.


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. Dezember 2008)

Shido19 schrieb:


> falsch! seit WAR auf Platz 3, tut mir echt leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine solche Skala ist höchst subjektiv... das braucht _dir_ nicht leid tun, wenn _du_ WAR mehr magst als HdRO! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (23. Dezember 2008)

Ein wichtiger Grund für den Erfolg von wow ist auch die Tatsache - dass es auf jedem Rechner weltweit  läuft. Ich habe es selbst lange auf einem Duron1200 gespielt und hatte nur bei großen Raids Probleme. 

Das ist ein wesendlicher Grund des für die Verbreitung von Wow auf der Welt und für den - man kann es schon Siegeszug nennen. 


Die ganzen Kiddys fangen alle mti irgend einem abgelegten Rechner von Papa an . 

Also kein Vergleich mit den Anforderungen von HDRO, AoC, WAR usw und selbst die  von  DAOC sind im RVR größer. . 

Diese mmos treffen schon über die Hardware eine Vorauswahl bei den Spielern. Deshalb zögert Blizzard auch so mit Grafik-Updates. Es würde ganze Spielerschichten aus der potentiellen Kundengruppe raussschießen.


----------



## Nimble (23. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht sollte Buffed darüber nachdenken, ob man die Wertungskriterien nicht überarbeitet. Die Wertungskriterien wie Raids (Anzahl der Instanzen) und PVP (Anzahl der BG´s) sind zwar nach wie vor wichtig, aber heutzutage bei so viel Konkurrenzprodukten sollte man vielleicht sein Horizont erweitern.

Charakterindividualisierung
Housing
RP-Tauglichkeit
Sind für mich alles Dinge, die ein MMO*RPG* heutzutage ausmachen. Natürlich sind Raids und PVP wichtig (für manche sogar wichtiger als die 3 Punkte, die ich genannt habe), aber man sollte auch das, was andere MMO´s zu bieten haben nicht einfach so außer Acht lassen.

Bei Hdro (als Beispiel) gibt es Spieler die sich extra Zeit bei jedem Event nehmen um die besten Haustrophäen zu ergattern. Die sind ziemlich stolz auf ihre Einrichtung und gehen auch oft in die Instanzen, in denen sie nichts mehr an Items gebrauchen können, nur weil der Boss dort eine Trophäe droppt, die ihnen noch fehlt (ich gehöre dazu).

RP ist so eine Sache...
Jedes Spiel hat eine gewisse Anzahl dieser Spieler und diese beurteilen das Spiel nach ganz anderen Kriterien. Wenn auf dem RR-Server solche Zustände herrschen wie auf dem RP-Server von World of Warcraft, dann trübt es ungemein das RP-Vergnügen. 

Housing ist zwar für die Gelegenheitszocker nicht wirklich wichtig und für die Raidbegeisterte wahrscheinlich nur eine weitere Möglichkeit, die Items zu verstauben. Für RP-Spieler gehört es aber eben dazu und steigert auch durch die Events im eigenen Hause den Spielvergnügen ungemein.

Zu Charakterindividualisierung muss man ja nicht viel sagen. Das Wort spricht für sich selbst. Ich habe es gehasst als Hexenmeister wie ein T2 Magier auszusehen, musste damit aber leben (und Millionen anderer Spieler auch). Bei Hdro bin ich froh mein Outfit so gestalten zu können wie es mir gefällt.

Das sind alles Punkte die für viele Spieler als Spaßfaktor sehr wichtig sind. Also gehören sie meiner Meinung nach bei einem MMO als Wertungskriterie dazu.

Da außer WoW die meisten MMORPG´s diese Sachen bieten, kann ich gut nachvollziehen, wieso es die Spieler nicht einsehen, das man nach den, für WoW bequemen Kriterien urteilt und die angesprochenen Faktoren außer Acht lässt.

Gruß
Nimble


----------



## Gocu (23. Dezember 2008)

Shido19 schrieb:


> falsch! seit WAR auf Platz 3, tut mir echt leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm nein eigentlich nicht, WAR ist Platz 3 und HdRO Platz 2

und weil das hier das Buffed-Forum ist wird wohl auch danach gegangen. Dann ist WAR auf jeden Fall Platz 3


----------



## Spitfire89 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch froh das bei HdRO die Kleiderkammer eingeführt wurde,dass ist immer so eine Sache wenn man mit ein Charakter rumläuft aber die Ausrüstung total hässlich aussieht irgendwann kann das so nerven das man keine Lust mehr hat ihn zu spielen.
Ausserdem wurde dadurch die möglichkeit gegeben endlich ein Köcher zu tragen,bin ja bestimmt nicht der einzige der das ein bisschen blöd fand wenn man mit einer Armbrust oder ein Bogen geschossen hat aber irgendwie kein Köcher mit Pfeilen anwesend war^^
Das bietet auch einfach Abwechslung so kann man sich nach Lust und Laune so einkleiden wie man es gerade so haben möchte und man muss nicht später irgendwelche Rüstungen tragen die oft mal größer sind als der Charakter selbst,wie bei WoW zb manche Epic Rüstungsteile,denn welcher Hobbit oder Elb trägt freiwillig Schulterplatten die größer sind als er selbst und ne halbe Tonne wiegen^^

Wenn ich so bedenke wie die Ausrüstung meines HM's so aussieht kann ich Augenkrebs bekommen,die Kleiderkammer ist in der Hinsicht also ein Segen für mich um mein HM "normal" zu kleiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spitfire89 (23. Dezember 2008)

Wir wär es denn mal damit sich ein riesiges Feld zu suchen,alle WoW,HdRO,WAR Spieler gegenüber zu stellen,mit Speer,Schwert und Schild bewaffnet und dann die finale Schlacht zu führen,die Armee von Spielern die dann am Ende gewonnen hat bekommt dann Recht das ihr Spiel das bessere ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. Dezember 2008)

Überlegenheit durch Mehrzahl? Das haben wir doch jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctullhu (23. Dezember 2008)

Spitfire89 schrieb:


> Wir wär es denn mal damit sich ein riesiges Feld zu suchen,alle WoW,HdRO,WAR Spieler gegenüber zu stellen,mit Speer,Schwert und Schild bewaffnet und dann die finale Schlacht zu führen,die Armee von Spielern die dann am Ende gewonnen hat bekommt dann Recht das ihr Spiel das bessere ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann würden die wow-leute die anderen verklagen lassen, weil man als erwachsener keine 12-jährigen verkloppen darf *ölinsfeuergiesst*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im ernst : die community bei hdro ist eine andere als bei wow und das ist gut so. 
ich fühle mich bei hdro einfach "geborgener", ebenso bei eq2.
deswegen ist wow weder schlecht, noch müll, sondern einfach nicht mein geschmack...
letztendlich müssen wir da mal für den zwoten flo eine lanze brechen, seine berichte im magazin sind schon voller herzblut für hdro geschrieben und man merkt schon, dass er an dem game hängt.

die vorab-berichte zum add-on fand ich dann auch gelungen. sicher, buffed schwimmt auf dem wow-strom mit, das ist deren recht, die berichten eben über das, was gerade am interessantesten für die masse ist. 
und mal im ernst : ich WILL bei hdro ja auch gar nicht über jeden noch so kleinen pups, den ein entwickler lässt, informiert werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das kann sich binnen einen jahres zu hdro ändern, sofern alle wow-leute (der herrgott möge es verhindern!) zu hdro abwandern...
vielmehr finde ich es absolut klasse , dass flozwo eben auch hier im forum so aktiv am arbeiten ist.
logo steckt der als redakteur auch in anderen projekten. 
nur, weil ich als dozent das seminarthema "motivation" liebe, muss ich auch trotzdem "verkauf" schulen.

insoweit sollten wir lieber froh sein, eine randgruppe darzustellen. mainstream ist auch nicht immer so der hammer...


----------



## Spitfire89 (23. Dezember 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Überlegenheit durch Mehrzahl? Das haben wir doch jetzt schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also von der Anzahl der Spieler ist WoW ja klar vorne,zu mindest laut Blizzard,aber deswegen müssen die ja nicht überlegen sein,wenn man die Schlachten in der ganzen Geschichte der Menschheit sieht,wird ein auffallen das viele Schlachten durch Taktik und nicht durch die Anzahl der Soldaten (in diesem Fall ja Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gewonnen wurden,heißt ja auch umso besser der General umso besser die Taktik,weniger Tote und eine höhre Chance auf Sieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ctullhu

"dann würden die wow-leute die anderen verklagen lassen, weil man als erwachsener keine 12-jährigen verkloppen darf *ölinsfeuergiesst*    "

Das is endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (23. Dezember 2008)

@ Ellrock:

The Burning Crusade Anforderungen (Minimum)
Daten von diesem Produkt übernommen


Benötigt das Hauptprogramm World of Warcraft
Betriebssystem Windows 2000/XP
Intel Pentium III 800 MHz oder AMD Athlon 800 MHz
Arbeitsspeicher 512 MB RAM
Grafikkarte: 32 MB 3D Grafikkarte mit Hardware Transform and Lighting, zum Beispiel NVIDIA GeForce 2 oder höher
DirectX 9.0c (enthalten) und neueste Grafikkarten-Treiber
10.0 GB freier Festplatten-Speicher
4x CD-ROM (es gibt aber auch DVD-ROM Versionen)
Internet-Zugang: 56k oder besser (empfohlen)


Ich vermute an den Anforderungen hat sich nicht viel verändert zu WotLK...

Desweiteren muss ich dir sagen, zum Soloquesten ist die Grafikkarte ausreichend, aber in Dalaran oder Shattrath, Orgrimmar Ironforge... usw. dort wo sich viele Spieler aufhalten, macht das keinen Spaß. Da ist dein Rechner nur noch so am Nachladen und du hast extreme Ruckler bis Standbild. Ebenso wenn du dich sehr schnelle bewegst (Flugreittier, oder Flugroute usw.) das gleiche Spiel... - es läuft einfach nicht flüssig in manchen Dingen mit der 32MB Karte.
Das mit den 512 MB RAM Arbeitsspeicher kommt mir sehr spanisch vor...


Minen von Moria (minimum) im Vergleich dazu: Daten 1:1 vom Produkt übernommen

Benötigt das Hauptprogramm Schatten von Angmar
Betriebssystem XP/ Vista
Intel P4 2GHz oder besser
Arbeitsspeicher 1 GB RAM
Grafikkarte 128 MB RAM
13 GB Festplattenspeicher
DirectX 9.0c
Breitband-Internetverbindung
2x DVD-ROM




WoW mag ohne Zweifel, der Hardwarefreund zu sein, auf dem Papier. Doch wenn sich viele Leute auf einem Fleck treffen, siehe Shattrath usw. oder 10 - 40er Raids - dann geht das schon mal nicht, oder man liebt eine heimische Diashow. Weil die Software WoW die Hardware des PC's mächtig in die Knie zwingt. Nur so als Beispiel.
Und MMORPG's sind dazu da, das man über das Internet mit andren Leuten spielt, oder was zusammen erlebt... - nur so als Hintergedanke, ob das wirklich sinnvoll zu halten ist, ob man z.B. WoW für eine Person mit den obigen PC Angaben das Spiel zu empfehlen.


Aber eigentlich Offtopic hier... deshalb

-> BTT


----------



## grunzhart (23. Dezember 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Dargrimm, fällt dir auf wie die Leute den Teil mit "Gut, da war jetzt ein Prise Ironie drin" einfach ignorieren und ernstgemeint gegen deine Behauptung mit den Motorrädern Pferden und Haustieren argumentieren? So gehts mir auch den ganzen Tag.


Eine Prise Ironie = in dem Beitrag ist etwas Ironie enthalten....aber nicht der gesamte Beitrag wird damit ironisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kallez (23. Dezember 2008)

Ob Randgruppe hin oder her, ich habe es mir vorgestern bestellt und werde es nun morgen anfangen zu spielen.
Das was ich in den ersten drei-vier  lvl (Testversion) alleine an der Landschaft gesehen habe hat mich schon überzeugt.
Wenn jetzt noch die Story stimmt ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spitfire89 (23. Dezember 2008)

Kallez schrieb:


> Ob Randgruppe hin oder her, ich habe es mir vorgestern bestellt und werde es nun morgen anfangen zu spielen.
> Das was ich in den ersten drei-vier  lvl (Testversion) alleine an der Landschaft gesehen habe hat mich schon überzeugt.
> Wenn jetzt noch die Story stimmt ....
> 
> ...




Also wenn du so auch ein Fan von HdR bist dann wirst die Story auch möge,weil die an den Büchern angelehnt ist und auch so nebenbei spannend ist,gerade in der späteren Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (23. Dezember 2008)

@Kallez

Vorausgesetzt Du hast eine "Ader" für Rollenspiele, damit meine ich nicht WOW, sondern Dungeon Master, Eye of the beholder, Baldur's Gate, die alten Ultima Spiele *seufz*, und Du verfügst über einen einigermassen starken PC, wirst Du das Spiel über alles lieben.

Das garantiere ich Dir hiermit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was die Spielerzahlen angelangt... HDRO hat genügend Spieler, gerade in Deutschland und Österreich, und so wie es ausschaut wächst die Community zurzeit auch wieder, also keine Sorge, die Server werden noch länger laufen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herr der Ringe online ist ein Spiel für eine Randgruppe, allerdings für eine große Randgruppe!
Rollenspieler waren schon immer eher eine Randgruppe, das erklärt auch warum so viele WOW zocken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

